# Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2014



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2014.*

*Links úteis:*

IPMA
 Acompanhamento Clima


Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data: 
Global Temperature Time Series - Western Europe
Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


Anos anteriores:
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008


----------



## Skizzo (7 Fev 2014 às 14:57)

Boletim de janeiro
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...XIhWak/cli_20140101_20140131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

Skizzo disse:


> Boletim de janeiro
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...XIhWak/cli_20140101_20140131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf



Depois de um 2013 com mais de 1500mm por Viseu, mais 371mm em Janeiro, ou seja quase 2000mm em 13 meses.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Os mapas apresentados são ridículos nem á comentários ....
Em 31 Janeiro estamos em seca moderada, mas os valores são normais na ordem dos 100% no Algarve. Boa !!
No relatório de Outubro mostram precipitação entre os 80% e os 120% do normal, foi mais entre os 100% e os 120% mas pronto ...
No de Novembro choveu menos de 25% do normal ...
No de Dezembro choveu menos de 60% do normal ....
No de Janeiro choveu menos de 80% do normal

Então não se vê logo que estamos no normal ...
Só para Faro por exemplo era para ter chovido até agora cerca de 320 mm salvo erro, basta pegar nas percentagens e quanto estamos abaixo da média !

Enfim ... agora já nem vale a pena pegar em mapas do IPMA !

nas minhas contas estamos uns 130 mm abaixo da média, e existem zonas bem piores aqui no Algarve !

Será que eles não v~em que os mapas não batem certo uns com os outros ??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2014 às 12:58)

Estações (IPMA) com registos de vento mais intenso durante o dia de ontem:

*Torres Vedras, Dois Portos*: 30.8m/s = 110.9km/h
*Cabo Carvoeiro*: 30.3m/s = 109.1km/h
*Lisboa (G. Coutinho)*: 30.1m/s = 108.4km/h
*Sines*: 29.9m/s = 107.7km/h
*Rio Maior*: 26.9m/s = 96,9km/h

Certamente não será o tópico apropriado mas também não sei em qual deveria colocar isto.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 14:12)

Bem interessante, Dois Portos costuma registar rajadas bem elevadas, poderá estar relacionado com a passagem de alguma célula, ou então não, como a estação está no fundo de vale, com orientação S/N, aquilo deve fazer uma especie de corredor.

É uma pena a estação do Cabo Raso estar off, por lá, as rajadas ultrapassaram os 100 km/h.
Andei por lá durante a tarde e aquilo estava brutal.


----------



## VimDePantufas (12 Fev 2014 às 17:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem interessante, Dois Portos costuma registar rajadas bem elevadas, poderá estar relacionado com a passagem de alguma célula, ou então não, como a estação está no fundo de vale, com orientação S/N, aquilo deve fazer uma especie de corredor.
> 
> É uma pena a estação do Cabo Raso estar off, por lá, as rajadas ultrapassaram os 100 km/h.
> Andei por lá durante a tarde e aquilo estava brutal.



A estação de Dois Portos não debita todos os dados e tem falhas de transmissão frequentes aparentemente.

O local onde se encontra também não é o ideal para efeitos de manutenção, pois chegar lá não é fácil....


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 18:25)

VimDePantufas disse:


> A estação de Dois Portos não debita todos os dados e tem falhas de transmissão frequentes aparentemente.
> 
> O local onde se encontra também não é o ideal para efeitos de manutenção, pois chegar lá não é fácil....



Infelizmente isso acontece com um grande numero de estações, felizmente existe o Wunderground.

Já agora, sabes me dizer o local exacto da estação de Dois Portos? Já ha muito tempo que gostava de saber, cheguei procurar no google earth e nada, tanto que desisti.


----------



## VimDePantufas (12 Fev 2014 às 19:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Infelizmente isso acontece com um grande numero de estações, felizmente existe o Wunderground.
> 
> Já agora, sabes me dizer o local exacto da estação de Dois Portos? Já ha muito tempo que gostava de saber, cheguei procurar no google earth e nada, tanto que desisti.



Sei sim senhor meu caro Jonas_27 , é assim... se estiveres em frente à estação de comboio de Dois Portos http://goo.gl/maps/3XQbB tens uma sebe em frente à estação que fica ao lado da adega cooperativa, do lado da cooperativa na encosta a algumas centenas de metros ( com o Rio Sizandro pelo meio que não vez da sebe) olhas em frente e encontras a estação.
Coloco-te o link para a estação de comboio de Dois Portos porque a estação não se vê no goolgemaps


----------



## james (13 Fev 2014 às 12:08)

So para responder ao Aurelio  : 

Para mim não é choque nenhum , sei que a Serra Algarvia tem valores de precipitação muito superiores ao restante território , encontrando - se espécies caraterísticas de regiões mais chuvosas como o castanheiro ou o carvalho , em especial na Serra de Monchique .


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2014 às 12:58)

james disse:


> So para responder ao Aurelio  :
> 
> Para mim não é choque nenhum , sei que a Serra Algarvia tem valores de precipitação muito superiores ao restante território , encontrando - se espécies caraterísticas de regiões mais chuvosas como o castanheiro ou o carvalho , em especial na Serra de Monchique .



Ou pelo assim era, mas como sabes as ultimas duas décadas não foram famosas por aqui, e não sei até que ponto esses valores em especial nas Serras não diminuiram.
O mapa apresentado era de uma normal grande, mas já algo distante no tempo, e salvo erro tinha sido construido pela INAG, sendo que devido a cortes governamentais deixou de conseguir fazer a manutenção dos mesmos, até porque quem precisa de dinheiro é os bancos, mas isso é outro assunto.

Para se perceber as diferenças entre litoral e interior basta ver o que se tem passado neste mês aqui no Algarve !


----------



## Nickname (19 Fev 2014 às 12:26)

reparei agora nisto, Indice PdSI a 31 de Janeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Zonas do país em chuva severa enquanto outras se encontram em seca moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2014 às 12:47)

O boletim de Fevereiro encontra-se online.






link:http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...rkXbvt/cli_20140201_20140228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Continuo a não entender esta referência ao Cabo da Roca, dado que a  dita estação não consta na rede...por outro lado, parece-me que foi conviente falarem desse registo, já que o IPMA apontava para rajadas superiores a 130 km/h. 
Já nem coloco a questão do engano, Cabo da Roca invés de Cabo Raso, seria grave.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2014 às 13:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> O boletim de Fevereiro encontra-se online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já nem vale a pena, estes relatórios em relação ao Algarve não valem nada, se as estações do litoral algarvio não passaram dos 35 mm e que a precipitação nessas estações ficaram mais perto dos 50% da média, utilizarem o valor da precipitação de Loulé usurpa os dados reais da precipitação no Algarve e o que levou a uma diminuição da seca, para não falar, já que a precipitação em Loulé foi superior em 2 a 2.5 X superior ao verificado nas estações do litoral algarvio. Já na precipitação total nem sei onde eles vão buscar que a precipitação é normal no Algarve é uma verdadeira falsidade, mas enfim já nem vale a pena ver os relatórios mensais do IPMA porque não tem qualquer significado para o Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2014 às 13:41)

Apesar de ser um relatório com menos erros do que o de Janeiro que está cheio de falhas, continuo sem perceber estes relatórios do IPMA !

1) Se Castro Marim apenas teve 24,6  mm, valor muito idêntico áquele que se registou em Faro, e portanto o litoral Sotavento deveria continuar tal como em Janeiro em seca moderada mas neste relatório foi retirado esse valor;
2) Continuam a insistir em colocar o interior do Algarve sobretudo a zona de Monchique e Caldeirão com o mesmo mapa do litoral Algarvio no caso de Fevereiro como sabemos na zona da serra choveu cerca de 100 mm, no litoral barlavento cerca de 50 mm, e na zona do Sotavento cerca de 30 mm.
3) As percentagens de precipitação face ao normal não batem certo no Algarve, dado que se no mapa indicam que choveu entre 50 a 100 mm
, com exceção do extremo sueste onde choveu entre 25 a 50 mm (dizem eles), porque razão aparece a zona do Barlavento com precipitação de anomalia entre 125 a 150 % do normal na zonal mais central e entre 150 a 200% na zona do Barlavento ....
4) O mapa da precipitação acumulada desde 1 Outubro não tem qualquer e continua mês após mês com dados completamente errados...
No caso do Algarve mostra precipitação entre 200 a 400 mm, o que com uma escala tão grande (loooll) admito estar correcta, e depois observo o gráfico da anomalia da precipitação face ao normal e constato que estamos na média, quando tivemos apenas 1 mês acima da média no Algarve, e para rir mais um bocado a região do Minho tem uma precipitação na média quando tiveram somente 1 mês abaixo da média ....
É para rir .... este relatório !

EDIT: Reparei agora depois de vasculhar e rir mais um bocado com os relatórios do IPMA que o erro da precipitação acumulada surgiu logo no mês de Novembro que foi extremamente seco por cá e quem fez o relatório colocou em Novembro na precipitação do Algarve como sendo acima da média ou muito acima da média na precipitação desde 1 Outubro .....
Enfim já nem há palavras para descrever isto ...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2014 às 14:02)

Só para terem uma noção que sei daquilo que estou a dizer, para quem não vive no Algarve, deixo aqui os dados de Janeiro e Fevereiro primeiro das estações presentes no Wunderground e depois do Direcção Reg. Agricultura do Algarve.

Precipitação Registada no Algarve em Janeiro:

Albufeira: 36,5
Algoz: 56,8
Almancil: 56,7
Faro (Aeroporto): 41,4 
Faro (Cidade): 45,2
Lagoa: 39,2
Lagos: 53,5
Loulé: 74,7
Tavira: 44,87

Precipitação Registada no Algarve em Fevereiro:

Albufeira: 41,2
Algoz: 62,3
Almancil: 49,0
Faro (Aeroporto): 24,1
Faro (Cidade): 29,0
Lagoa: 46,4
Lagos: 57,9
Loulé: 112,2 *
Tavira: 46,69

* Loulé teve 6 dias em Fevereiro sem a estação a funcionar caso contrário teria chegado perfeitamente aos 130 mm, pelo que podem constatar perfeitamente as diferenças enormes entre Litoral e Interior no mês de Fevereiro, sendo que Loulé encontra-se somente a 16 km de Faro.

Em resumo e comparando com as médias para Faro (Janeiro com 59,2 e Fevereiro com 52), e tomando em atenção que esta normal é bem mais seca face a 71-2010 nesta região, constata-se que Janeiro foi mais seco em todo o lado com excepção de Loulé, e Fevereiro foi acima da média no interior e abaixo no litoral.

Fontes: Estações no Wunderground

ATENÇÂO: A estação presente no Wunderground não é a mesma que o IPMA utiliza, pois segundo o IPMA choveu 77,6 mm em Loulé em Fevereiro ...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2014 às 14:03)

Rede de Estações Automáticas da Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Algarve (DRAPALG)

Precipitação no mês de Janeiro:
Zona Sotavento 
- Patacão (Faro): 100 *
- Maragota (Tavira): 69
- Tavira (Tavira):  47
- Cacela (VRS António): 50
- Junqueira (Castro Marim): 49

Zona Barlavento
- Alte (Loulé): 70
- Messines (Silves): 64
- Alcantarilha (Silves): 51
- Norinha (Silves): 62
- Arrochela (Silves): 53
- Canada (Lagoa): 49
- Portimão (Portimão): 65
- Serominheiro (Aljezur): 82


Precipitação no mês de Fevereiro:
Zona Sotavento 
- Patacão (Faro): 64
- Maragota (Tavira): 67
- Tavira (Tavira):  53
- Cacela (VRS António): 42
- Junqueira (Castro Marim): 37

Zona Barlavento
- Alte (Loulé): 96
- Messines (Silves): 85
- Alcantarilha (Silves): 53
- Norinha (Silves): 75
- Arrochela (Silves): 53
- Canada (Lagoa): 49
- Portimão (Portimão): 62
- Serominheiro (Aljezur): 89

* Existe a possibilidade de ter existido falhas na Estação num dia de Janeiro em que aparenta só ter chovido no Patacão que fez disparar os valores muito para cima face ás restantes estações !


----------



## 1337 (10 Mar 2014 às 18:59)

Vês Aurélio, esses valores são normais para o mês de Fevereiro no Algarve


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2014 às 19:27)

1337 disse:


> Vês Aurélio, esses valores são normais para o mês de Fevereiro no Algarve



A normal climatológica do valor de precipitação para Fevereiro em Faro (71-2000) é de 63,9 mm.
Olhando aos valores que disponibilizei olho para as estações do Wunderground e constato que somente Loulé esteve acima da média (mas referente a Faro) ..loooll
Se comparar com as estações da Direcção Regional de Agricultura encontro 1 na zona do Sotavento e algumas na zona do Barlavento com precipitação superior á media de Faro.
Ainda entendes mesmo assim que este foi um mês normal no Algarve ?

Eu acredito que choveu 75% do normal no Algarve, não sei onde se arranjam esses 150% na zona do Barlavento ...

1337 agora vais fazer as contas e reparas que a anomalia de precipitação é a mesma no Algarve e no Minho, como mostra o IPMA !


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2014 às 15:29)

O absurdo mantém-se... usar estações muito diferentes para alisar a paisagem meteorológica e com isso a seca até se atenuou. Loulé não é Faro, nunca foi.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2014 às 19:50)

Tenho acompanhado os registos desta estação, dados curiosos, belas t.máximas,aquela cova aquece bem. 

Mês de Março






Fonte: http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/images/dados/alt14.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Abr 2014 às 16:04)

Enquanto, segundo o site da Aemet entre 1 de Setembro a 31 de Março, a zona de Ayamonte está entre 50 a 75% da normal em termos de precipitação http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec201409.pdf

Já o relatório do IPMA no final do mês de Março http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...fNLwJZ/cli_20140301_20140331_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf em que o período é de 1 de Outubro a 31 de Março de 2014 indica que o Algarve está na média entre 100 a 125%.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Abr 2014 às 17:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Enquanto, segundo o site da Aemet entre 1 de Setembro a 31 de Março, a zona de Ayamonte está entre 50 a 75% da normal em termos de precipitação http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/se...ancia_clima/balancehidrico/bhboldec201409.pdf
> 
> Já o relatório do IPMA no final do mês de Março http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...fNLwJZ/cli_20140301_20140331_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf em que o período é de 1 de Outubro a 31 de Março de 2014 indica que o Algarve está na média entre 100 a 125%.



Olha Algarvio, apenas te digo uma coisa, vai ver o relatório do mês de Novembro de 2013, e logo aí vais perceber o que correu mal. Qualquer pessoa que compare dados entre relatórios, constata onde ocorreu o erro, mas enfim continua na mesma onda, e nem sequer tem a ver com a estação de Loulé, mas sim um erro muito grave de quem elaborou os relatórios. Para teres uma melhor noção do que correu mal, tens que olhar nos relatórios de Novembro e Dezembro, pois foi aí que o comboio descarrilou.

A mim o que me chateia é que depois no final do ano hidrológico vão dizer que este ano foi normal, o que não é nada verdade, pois até ao momento choveu menos uns 160 mm face ao normal, que era para ter chovido até ao momento cerca de 460 mm.

Seja como for penso que este ano não foi muito mau !


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2014 às 23:03)

*Estremoz (dados meteorológicos)...*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2014 às 10:57)

O boletim do mês passado já está online.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...aiDoWl/cli_20140401_20140430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf







Monção,Valinha registou  no dia 9 uma máxima de *32,4ºC* , devia ser esse o valor aparecer nesta tabela...


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2014 às 18:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Monção,Valinha registou  no dia 9 uma máxima de *32,4ºC* , devia ser esse o valor aparecer nesta tabela...



Talvez algumas dúvidas sobre essa estação.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2014 às 18:36)

Dan disse:


> Talvez algumas dúvidas sobre essa estação.



Verdade, pode estar relacionado com isso.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2014 às 23:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Monção,Valinha registou  no dia 9 uma máxima de *32,4ºC* , devia ser esse o valor aparecer nesta tabela...



Não há qualquer registo da estação nos mapas do boletim.
Parece que a estação não foi incluída no mesmo.
Isso dever-se-á ao facto de grande parte do mês a estação ter estado off.

Ou muito me engano, ou a estação está com problemas ao nível de bateria. Basta haver um dia nublado para deixar de transmitir dados. Nos dias de chuva, a sua ausência foi uma constante.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2014 às 16:05)

Obrigado AnDre, por acaso já reparei que nos resumos diários raramente consta os valores da minimas, o que tambem vem de encontro as tais possíveis falhas na bateria.
_____

Ontem, a estação de *Elvas* registou a máxima mais alta deste ano, a temperatura foi aos *32,7ºC*.
Amareleja terá certamente registado valores bem mais altos, mas pronto, não há dados.
Está a ser uma tarde bastante quente no algarve, este valor pode ser batido.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2014 às 00:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Está a ser uma tarde bastante quente no algarve, este valor pode ser batido.



*Dados de 11-5-2014*

Vila Real de Santo António: *33,8ºC*
Castro Marim: *33,1ºC*
Portimão (Aeródromo): *33ºC*

Esta semana, os *33,8ºC* serão certamente batidos.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 19:37)

Dados de ontem 14-5-2014

T.máximas = > 32,5ºC 

Alcacer do Sal,Barrosinha: 33,6ºC
Mora: 33,6ºC
Tomar,Valdonas:33,2
Alvalade do Sado: 33ºC
Coruche:33ºC
Portel,Oriola: 32,9ºC
Reguengos,São Pedro do Corval: 32,8ºC
Beja: 32,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 20:17)

Ontem, foram registadas as máximas mais elevadas deste ano.


*TOP 6 T.máximas-15/5/14*

Monção,Valinha: *34,9ºC*
Tomar,Valdonas: *34,8ºC*
Mora: *34ºC*
Coruche: *33,8ºC*
Lousã,Aerodromo:* 33,6ºC*
Elvas: *33,5ºC*

Valinha a não dar hipotese. 
Hoje terá tido uma máxima parecida, e novamente a máxima mais alta da rede, amanha sabemos o valor.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2014 às 20:30)

Ontem, Valinha, Monção foi aos *34,1ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2014 às 01:00)

E depois do calor, Maio teve queda de neve:

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=739296&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61

Já em 2013 tem ocorreu queda de neve ao meio do mês de Maio:

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=652257&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2014 às 17:16)

Boletim online.







Monção,Valinha continua a não entrar nas contas dos extremos, pois no dia 15, Valinha registou 34,9ºC, como mostro no post acima.
A tabela está com um erro, o dia das máximas mais altas foi a 15 e não a 16 de Maio.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Jun 2014 às 19:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boletim online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talvez se passe algo com essa estação para que não seja considerada.

Sabes que eles são profissionais tem de tudo obedecer a parametros talvez a estação não obedeça a alguns critérios.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2014 às 20:05)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Talvez se passe algo com essa estação para que não seja considerada.



Estou tentado a mandar email para eles,de forma a perceber o que se passa, possivelmente vou ser ignorado, vamos ver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2014 às 20:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boletim online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De referir, a 1ª onda de calor em Portugal Continental deste ano. Ocorreu uma onda de calor que variou entre os dias 28 de abril e 18 de maio e que ocorreu em especial nas regiões do interior, verificando-se o maior número de dias em Alcácer do Sal, 17 dias.


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2014 às 20:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> De referir, a 1ª onda de calor em Portugal Continental deste ano. Ocorreu uma onda de calor que variou entre os dias 28 de abril e 18 de maio e que ocorreu em especial nas regiões do interior, verificando-se o maior número de dias em Alcácer do Sal, 17 dias.



O IPMA já tinha registado uma onda de calor na primeira metade de Abril.



> Realça-se o período de 5 a 13 de abril, com valores muito altos da temperatura mínima e máxima do ar, muito superiores ao valor normal, em especial nas regiões do interior. Neste período verificou-se a ocorrência de dias e noites quentes e a ocorrência de uma onda de calor com duração entre os 7 e os 13 dias em alguns locais do interior Norte e Centro.


*IPMA*


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2014 às 23:59)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Talvez se passe algo com essa estação para que não seja considerada.
> 
> Sabes que eles são profissionais tem de tudo obedecer a parametros talvez a estação não obedeça a alguns critérios.



Provavelmente há alguma anomalia na estação e os dados obtidos não são considerados fiáveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 10:39)

No verão passado, a estação ainda constava nos extremos(Junho,por exemplo) e no próprio boletim.
Queres ver que ainda a vão tirar daquele sitio e meter noutro, tipo o que aconteceu com a de Arouca.


----------



## Chingula (10 Jun 2014 às 16:56)

O Clima dum região depende tanto da época do ano (estações) como das situações sinópticas que são variáveis conforme os centros de acção (sua intensidade e deslocação) e perturbações meteorológicas associadas. Restringir o clima aos parâmetros meteorológicos, numa dada região, por estação do ano sem ter em conta a sinóptica inerente é, no meu entender (vale o que vale) muito limitado. Esta semana é ilustrativa do que  refiro...mudança de massa de ar, alteração da circulação geral e profunda alteração do tempo em Portugal Continental.....sendo que ambas as situações são normais para a época....


----------



## james (11 Jun 2014 às 22:44)

Como foi aqui referido , a estacao de Valinha continua a nao constar no boletim climatologico do ipma . Alguns membros dizem que os dados nao devem ser considerados fiaveis , tal como eu ja tinha dito a algum tempo .


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jun 2014 às 22:49)

james disse:


> Como foi aqui referido , a estacao de Valinha continua a nao constar no boletim climatologico do ipma . Alguns membros dizem que os dados nao devem ser considerados fiaveis , tal como eu ja tinha dito a algum tempo .



Existe uma forma bastante simples de saber, é irem lá e comprovarem se os dados e os vossos registos batem certo


----------



## 1337 (11 Jun 2014 às 22:53)

A explicação é muito simples, é normal que ainda não conste nos extremos de Maio, porque só a meio de Maio é que começou a contabilizar as mínimas também, ora se metade do mês não teve dados nas mínimas, não pode aparecer no boletim. Continuam a bater no ceguinho pelo facto da estação ser uma das mais quentes do país, é uma EMA, nem RUEMA é para darem essa desculpa, por muito que custe ao James os dados são verdadeiros, basta comparar com Ourense e mais umas estações no vale do Minho, até VN DE CERVEIRA tem valores altos( embora menos).


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Jun 2014 às 22:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Existe uma forma bastante simples de saber, é irem lá e comprovarem se os dados e os vossos registos batem certo



Nao o IM ja invalidou essa estação para mim isso chega, das varias vezes que estive em Monção achei que faz muito calor mas senti mais calor em Braga.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jun 2014 às 22:56)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Nao o IM ja invalidou essa estação para mim isso chega, das varias vezes que estive em Monção achei que faz muito calor mas senti mais calor em Braga.



Invalidou o quê ? O máximo diário ? O Valor mensal ? O valor anual ?

E a estação não teve falhas nos registos mensais (dias em que esteve off ) ?


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2014 às 23:06)

Aurélio disse:


> É pena faltar a Amareleja e acho que falta ali alguma perto de Santarem creio ...
> 
> PortugalWeather, basta ir ao site do IPMA e verificar os gráficos de observação, mas se calhar não te convém ...
> Contei pelo menos 4 estações que chegaram a esse valor, 35ºC !
> Se faltar uma décima faz-te diferença ????



Sim, falta a de Alvega, no vale do Tejo, que costuma ser um forno brutal.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2014 às 23:07)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Nao o *IM ja invalidou* essa estação para mim isso chega, das varias vezes que estive em Monção achei que faz muito calor mas senti mais calor em Braga.



Invalidou?  O IM ou o IPMA? Ou terá sido o PortugalWeather? 
Emitiu alguma nota que me passou ao lado, foi?

Se invalidasse omitia a temperatura, como faz com Alvega e Macedo de Cavaleiros. Ou como fez durante muito tempo com Vinhais...
Mas não, a estação lá está nas observações horárias! Não está?
Há perda de dados que invalidam a presença da estação no boletim. 

Aconteceu o mesmo com outras "n" estações nos últimos meses.
Até em capitais de distrito como Faro e Coimbra (Bencanta), que nunca ficaram off durante muito tempo seguido, mas devido ao "off" temporário eram excluídas do boletim. 

Se perdem a informação (rede, bateria dos paineis, etc), e o datalogger não funciona, é logo motivo de exclusão do boletim. Monção, nos últimos meses não tem tido registo de mínimas. Esperemos que a situação, entretanto, tenha sido resolvida.

De qualquer forma, não percebo como só este ano é que se tem "batido" em Monção. Em anos passados até já esteve a concurso nas apostas das máximas. Não percebo...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2014 às 23:56)

Olhando para a carta militar na zona da estação da Valinha, percebe-se perfeitamente que o relevo ajuda e muito ao registo das famosas máximas bem elevadas.


Ps: A estação localiza-se naquele ponto vermelho.


----------



## james (12 Jun 2014 às 00:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Olhando para a carta militar na zona da estação da Valinha, percebe-se perfeitamente que o relevo ajuda e muito ao registo das famosas máximas bem elevadas.
> 
> 
> Ps: A estação localiza-se naquele ponto vermelho.






Exatamente  e muita gente ainda nao percebeu o relevo do Alto Minho litoral e da Galiza litoral  na genese de algumas temperaturas elevadas em valinha , orense ou ribadavia .  Sao montanhas elevadas que se elevam ate aos 800 metros perto do mar e com uma altitude media elevada  recortadas por vales profundos de rios .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2014 às 17:38)

Máximas  = > *34ºC* - 11 /6/14

Elvas: *35,5ºC*
Reguengos,São Pedro do Corval: *35,4ºC*
Portel,Oriola: *35,3ºC*
Beja: *34,9ºC*
Pinhão,Santa Barbara: *34,8ºC*
Viana do Alentejo: *34,8ºC*
Alvalade do Sado: *34,5ºC*
Tomar,Valdona: *34,4ºC*
Pegões: *34,4ºC*
Mirandela: *34,1*
Avis: *34,1ºC*
Castro Verde: *34,0ºC*


Destaque para a amplitude térmica de Mirandela: Tmaxima *34,1ºC* / Tminima *7,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2014 às 18:19)

Finalmente uma máxima decente.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jun 2014 às 22:46)

Relativo a validez dos dados de Monçao, no lado espanhol do vale do Minho, a estaçao de Leiro (105 metros), pertencente á rede Meteogalicia (instituto meteológico galego, oficial) atingiu hoje 38.5ºC

http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/...ionsActual.asp?Nest=19026&red=102109&idprov=2


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 23:09)

Ferreiro disse:


> Relativo a validez dos dados de Monçao, no lado espanhol do vale do Minho, a estaçao de Leiro (105 metros), pertencente á rede Meteogalicia (instituto meteológico galego, oficial) atingiu hoje 38.5ºC
> 
> http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/...ionsActual.asp?Nest=19026&red=102109&idprov=2



É mais do que obvio que esses dados estão correctos, existem várias zonas no Minho com caracteristicas idênticas, zonas mais abrigadas são autênticos fornos !


----------



## Thomar (13 Jun 2014 às 17:09)

*Extremos (máximas) de ontem 2014/06/12 superiores a +38ºC (rede IPMA):*

Por ordem decrescente

EMA – Tomar (valdonas) = *+40,0ºC!*  
EMA – Alcácer do Sal = *+39,2ºC* 
REUMA – Pinhão (santa bárbara) = *+38,1ºC* 
EMA – Mora =* +38,0ºC* 

Ontem pelos menos 25 estações de norte a sul do país registaram temperaturas máximas iguais ou superiores a *+35ºC. *

Hoje menos quente em Tomar mas mais quente na zona entre o ribatejo e o alto alentejo, 
por isso, a máxima de hoje deverá_(?)_ ser em Mora a rondar os *+39º/39,5ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2014 às 18:19)

Máxima de Tomar foi mesmo redonda. 

Bem, Mora tem um potencial interessante e a estação fica no topo da vila, pena não estar instalada no vale da ribeira de Raia a escassos metros a norte do centro de Mora.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 20:42)

T.máximas = > *37ºC* 
13-6-2014

Mora:* 39,8ºC*
Elvas: *39,6ºC*
Beja: *39,5ºC*
Viana do Alentejo: *39,3ºC*
Reguengos,São Pedro do Corval: *39,3ºC*
Portel,Oriola: *39,2ºC*
Castro Verde: *39,0ºC*
Avis,Benavila: *38,8ºC*
Mirandela: *38,3ºC*
Pegões: *38,3ºC*
Mertola,Vale Formoso: *38,3ºC*
Alcoutim,Martim Longo: *38,2ºC*
Alcacer do Sal,Barrosinha: *38,1ºC*
Alvalade do Sado: *37,9ºC*
Estremoz: *37,7ºC*
Pinhão,Santa Barbara: *37,6ºC*
Setubal,Estação de Fruticultura: *37,4ºC*
Coruche: *37,2ºC*
Monção,Valinha: *37,1ºC*
Tomar,Valdonas: *37,0ºC*
Zebreira: *37,0ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2014 às 01:37)

*Temperatura mais alta registada em Alcácer do Sal com 41,2 graus*

A temperatura mais alta em Portugal foi hoje registada em Alcácer do Sal, distrito de Setúbal, que alcançou 41,2 graus, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). As temperaturas mais elevadas registaram-se também em Viana do Alentejo, distrito de Évora, que teve uma máxima de 40 graus, e em Alvalade, concelho de Santiago do Cacém (Setúbal), que alcançou os 40,5 graus. "Os locais onde a temperatura foi mais elevada foi o interior do Alentejo, Vale do Tejo e Setúbal", disse à agência Lusa a meteorologista Maria João Frada. 
A meteorologista salientou também que na cidade de Setúbal a temperatura máxima chegou perto dos 38 graus, e em Lisboa e Santarém atingiu os 36 graus. Maria João Frada adiantou que provavelmente hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano nestes locais onde a temperatura foi a mais elevada. 

RTP Notícias


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2014 às 20:24)

T.máximas > = *38ºC* 14-6-2014

Alcacer do Sal: *41,3ºC*
Viana do Alentejo: *40,9ºC*
Alvalade do Sado: *40,6ºC*
Elvas: *40,6ºC*
Portel, Oriola: *40,3ºC*
Reguengos,São Pedro do Corval: *40,2ºC*
Beja: *40,0ºC*
Tomar,Valdonas: *39,6ºC*
Castro Verde: *39,5ºC*
Mora: *39,3ºC*
Setúbal: *39,1ºC*
Pegões: *38,7ºC*
Alcoutim, Martim Longo: *38,7ºC*
Avis,Benavila: *38,6ºC*
Estremoz: *38,0ºC*

Fonte: IPMA

Alvega e Amareleja lideravam certamente esta lista, está dificil o regresso de ambas as estações.

__________________________



PortugalWeather disse:


> Dia diferente do de ontem, hoje Pinhão e Monção nem aos 34º graus chegaram, o interessante é que o calor aumentou junto á costa nas estações marítimas.



Maximas 14-6-2014

Monção,Valinha: *36,0ºC*
Pinhão,Santa Barbara: *37,7ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jun 2014 às 11:19)

a Amareleja realmente já anda a meter um bocado de nojo, tanto tempo off... incompetência define.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2014 às 21:36)

15-6-14

T.máximas = > *36ºC* 

Alcacer do Sal,Barrosinha: *39,3ºC*
Alvalade do Sado: *38,9ºC*
Castro Verde,Neves Corvo: *38,6ºC*
Alcoutim,Martim Longo: *38,0ºC*
Setúbal(Estação de Fruticultura): *37,9ºC*
Beja: *37,3ºC*
Pegões: *37,1ºC*
Viana do Alentejo: *36,9ºC*
Tomar,Valdonas: *36,9ºC*
Almodovar,Cerro Negro: *36,9ºC*
Monção,Valinha: *36,7ºC*
Portimão(Aerodromo): *36,7ºC*
Mora: *36,5ºC*
Portel,Oriola: *36,3ºC*
Elvas: *36,1ºC*
Rio Maior: *36,0ºC*

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2014 às 21:44)

*16-6-14*

T.maximas = > *36ºC*

Tomar,Valdonas: *36,7ºC*
Monção,Valinha: *36,0ºC*

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2014 às 13:47)

> *ONDA DE CALOR DE JUNHO 2014*
> 2014-06-18 (IPMA)
> 
> Entre os dias 11 e 16 de junho ocorreram valores da temperatura do ar muito elevados, tanto das máximas como das mínimas, com ocorrência de noites tropicais (temperatura mínima ≥ 20 °C) em alguns locais.
> ...


IPMA


----------



## 1337 (18 Jun 2014 às 14:38)

Que raio André, só essas estações com onda de calor??? E as outras todas?


----------



## rozzo (18 Jun 2014 às 15:07)

Confesso que o mapa me chama a atenção, pela "estranha" distribuição espacial das estações em onda de calor...
A não ser que tenham sido onda de calor em todas muito "rés-vés" e isso poder explicar serem tão dispersas espacialmente, acho um pouco estranho...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2014 às 15:10)

O mapa penso que inclui até as estações que têm estado offline (Amareleja como exemplo, impossível não ter entrado em onda de calor).


----------



## 1337 (18 Jun 2014 às 15:28)

Este mapa está completamente errado.Quase todo o país esteve em onda de calor nestes ultimos 6 dias e não só apenas meia dúzia de estações, por exemplo no minho que é o que acompanho mais, todas as estações estariam em onda de calor com excepção de lamas de mouro..


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2014 às 18:32)

Mapa estranho de facto, a dispersão das estações em que o IPMA considerou a onda de calor não parece fazer muito sentido.


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2014 às 19:10)

O IPMA pode não ter normais para algumas estações onde não foi assinalada onda de calor, noutras estações não ocorreu qualquer onda de calor nesses dias. Aqui o nordeste é uma dessas regiões que não registou onda de calor nesse período.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2014 às 00:47)

Não percebo. Então se para P.Rubras usam as normas de S.Gens, porque esteve P.Rubras com onda de calor e não S. Gens?


----------



## 1337 (20 Jun 2014 às 01:34)

Skizzo disse:


> Não percebo. Então se para P.Rubras usam as normas de S.Gens, porque esteve P.Rubras com onda de calor e não S. Gens?



Não valia a pena meterem duas estações na mesma cidade acho...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2014 às 11:53)

Os dados do IPMA estão correctos para Estremoz  uma vez que o valor da temperatura máxima em Junho é, em termos médios, de 29,0 ºC e apenas houve três dias com temperaturas máximas acima dos 34,0 ºC:

dia 11 = máxima de 31,4 ºC
dia 12 = máxima de 34,3 ºC
dia 13 = máxima de 36,9 ºC
dia 14 = máxima de 37,4 ºC
dia 15 = máxima de 33,3 ºC

Mas não quero alimentar polémicas... apenas reconheço que os dados do IPMA estão correctos para Estremoz.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jun 2014 às 22:18)

Monçao, vale do Minho, 6 dias consecutivos com mais de 35 graus. 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsDiarios.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 22:50)

Segue a alternância entre tempo quente e tempo fresco... Para ontem, dia 23, as temperaturas máximas no interior do Alentejo apresentaram-se cerca de *7 ºC *inferiores aos valores médios para o mês de Junho.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2014 às 18:30)

O boletim de Junho já se encontra online.







Não me recordo de ver um mês com uma diferença tão grande entre os extremos de temperatura.

Relativamente a rajada máxima, esse valor deveu-se à passagem de uma potente célula.


----------



## Cadito (8 Jul 2014 às 09:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> O boletim de Junho já se encontra online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2014 às 18:10)

Cadito disse:


> Na observação de superfície (mapa diário) do dia 10 de Junho, foi publicada a temperatura de *0.9 ºC* na estação de Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro. Pelos vistos o valor não foi validado... (porque não???)



Pois, estranho...volta e meia acontece. 
Já cheguei a ver datas erradas tambem, enfim.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jul 2014 às 20:50)

Com o mar de lágrimas que por aqui abunda neste Forum, afinal de contas Junho foi perfeitamente normal tanto em temperaturas como em precipitação. Apenas a região de Lisboa e o interior sul do Alentejo teve precipitação acima da média, o restante território teve abaixo da média.
Em temperaturas basicamente estivemos na média em todos os parâmetros ....

Epá já estamos a 8 Julho, e a torradeira onde anda? Calma ainda falta 23 dias ...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2014 às 17:42)

15-7-14
Máximas > = *37ºC*

Elvas: *39,8ºC*
Mirandela: *39,2ºC*
Reguengos,São Pedro do Corval: *38,7ºC*
Pinhão,Santa Barbara: *38,4ºC*
Castro Verde,Neves Corvo: *38,2ºC*
Mertola,Vale Formoso: *37,9ºC*
Portel,Oriola: *37,9ºC*
Aldeia Souto,Quinta Lagedosa: *37,3ºC*
Viana do Alentejo: *37,2ºC*
Alcoutim,Martim Longo: *37,1*
Fundão: *37,1ºC*
Beja: *37,0ºC*
Monção,Valinha: *37,0ºC*

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2014 às 16:08)

Ontem, dia 16 de Julho, Elvas atingiu uma máxima de *41,6ºC*!

Máximas >= 38ºC:

*41,6ºC  - Elvas
40,6ºC - Mirandela*
39,8ºC - Beja
39,7ºC - Portel, Oriola
39,5ºC - Castro Verde, N. Corvo
39,1ºC - Pinhão
38,9ºC - Viana do Alentejo
38,8ºC - Alcoutim, Martim Longo
38,8ºC - Tomar, Valdonas
38,5ºC - Estremoz
38,5ºC - Évora (aeródromo)
38,5ºC - Portalegre (cidade)
38,5ºC - Mértola, Vale Formoso
38,1ºC - Aldeia Souto (Quinta Lageosa)
38,0ºC - Monção, Valinha


----------



## belem (17 Jul 2014 às 16:09)

Elvas ontem chegou a mais de 40ºc.


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2014 às 17:17)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem, dia 16 de Julho, Elvas atingiu uma máxima de *41,6ºC*!
> 
> Máximas >= 38ºC:
> 
> ...



*AnDré*, por teu lapso, falta aí um valor acima de 40ºC, o da REUMA de Reguengos, São Pedro do Corval com *+40,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2014 às 17:22)

Thomar disse:


> *AnDré*, por teu lapso, falta aí um valor acima de 40ºC, o da REUMA de Reguengos, São Pedro do Corval com *+40,1ºC*



Obrigado Thomar!

Pena Alvega, Zebreira e a Amareleja continuarem fora de jogo.


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2014 às 17:25)

AnDré disse:


> Obrigado Thomar!
> 
> Pena Alvega, Zebreira e a Amareleja continuarem fora de jogo.



Sem dúvida...


----------



## alentejano (17 Jul 2014 às 17:32)

Thomar disse:


> Sem dúvida...



Sendo certo que não é uma estação oficial no entanto na Herddade do Esporão ontem foi registada ás 16h mais ou menos a temperatura de 43,2º........nada oficial mas que marcou marcou!


----------



## alentejano (17 Jul 2014 às 17:36)

alentejano disse:


> Sendo certo que não é uma estação oficial no entanto na Herddade do Esporão ontem foi registada ás 16h mais ou menos a temperatura de 43,2º........nada oficial mas que marcou marcou!



desculpem emendo a temperatura......foi 42,9º


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2014 às 17:57)

TOP temperaturas iguais ou superiores a +40,0ºC na rede do IPMA este ano até 2014/07/16.

+41,6ºC Elvas (2014/07/16)
+41,3ºC Alcácer do Sal (2014/06/14)
+40,9ºC Viana do Alentejo (2014/06/14)
+40,6ºC Alvalade do Sado (2014/06/14)
+40,6ºC Mirandela (2014/07/16)
+40,3ºC Portel, Oriola (2014/06/14)
+40,2ºC Reguengos, São Pedro do Corval (2014/06/14)
+40,0ºC Beja (2014/06/14)
+40,0ºC Tomar (Valdonas) (2014/06/12)

Se estiver incorrecto ou incompleto, digam.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2014 às 18:12)

Thomar disse:


> TOP temperaturas iguais ou superiores a +40,0ºC na rede do IPMA este ano até 2014/07/16.
> 
> +41,6ºC Elvas (2014/07/16)
> +41,3ºC Alcácer do Sal (2014/06/14)
> ...



Bom apanhado.
Ainda estamos longe dos 44ºC  registados do verão passado em Valdonas, mas tambem ainda há muito verão pela frente. 

A  máxima mais alta em territorio Ibérico é de 42,9ºC (Cordoba Aeroporto) registada ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2014 às 18:05)

22-7-14
Máximas > = *37ºC*

Elvas: *39,2ºC*
Reguengos,São Pedro do Corval: *38,6ºC*
Mertola,Vale Formoso: *37,6ºC*
Portel,Oriola: *37,6ºC*
Castro Verde,Neves Corvo: *37,5ºC*
Pinhão,Santa Barbara: *37,3ºC*
Estremoz: *37,0ºC*
Portalegre(Cidade): *37,0ºC*

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## 1337 (24 Jul 2014 às 01:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> 22-7-14
> Máximas > = *37ºC*
> 
> Elvas: *39,2ºC*
> ...



Acho que certas Ruemas não se deviam por nestes rankings, nomeadamente as que dizem "Cidade", por razões óbvias, mas é só o meu ponto de vista


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2014 às 16:14)

T.maximas > = *37,5ºC*  ( 27-7-14)

Pinhão,Santa Barbara: *39,0ºC*
Valinha,Monção: *38,2ºC*
Mirandela: *38,0ºC*
Zebreira: *37,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2014 às 17:55)

O boletim do passado mês de Julho já se encontra online.







http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...kSbAfb/cli_20140701_20140731_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
____



Cadito disse:


> Na observação de superfície (mapa diário) do dia 10 de Junho, foi publicada a temperatura de *0.9 ºC* na estação de Lamas de Mouro - P. Ribeiro. Pelos vistos o valor não foi validado... (porque não???)




Este mês já bateu certo com a tua recolha de dados.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2014 às 19:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> O boletim do passado mês de Julho já se encontra online.



*Mês passado foi o Julho mais chuvoso deste século*


> Boletim Climatológico do IPMA indica que também os valores de temperatura média do ar foram inferiores ao normal.
> 
> O mês de Julho passado foi o mais chuvoso deste século e o terceiro com a temperatura mais baixa, de acordo com o Boletim Climatológico publicado nesta quarta-feira na página da Internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.
> 
> ...



Século com 13 anos .


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2014 às 21:34)

Muito chuvoso aonde? Eu não vi cair uma pinga em Julho.  Ainda dissessem que foi no Norte e Centro aí era uma informação bem dada agora assim.


----------



## 1337 (6 Ago 2014 às 21:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Muito chuvoso aonde? Eu não vi cair uma pinga em Julho.  Ainda dissessem que foi no Norte e Centro aí era uma informação bem dada agora assim.



Também este mês para ser chuvoso é preciso muito 

A choradeira continua, é preciso estarem 40ºC todos os dias do verão para o verão não ser" tímido", nunca se esqueçam disso


----------



## Thomar (18 Ago 2014 às 13:13)

Temperaturas bem altas (acima de +38ºC) ontem na rede do IPMA:

+39,6ºC Tomar (valdonas)
+39,4ºC Lousã (aerodromo)
+38,8ºC Reguengos (São Pedro do Corval)
+38,7ºC Elvas
+38,5ºC Beja
+38,2ºC Monção (valinha)

e ainda dizem que não estamos no verão...


----------



## rubenpires93 (18 Ago 2014 às 13:23)

Por aqui em Castelo Branco foram atingidas as primeiras noites tropicais dos presente mês de Agosto  (17/08, 18/08)


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2014 às 16:25)

Thomar disse:


> Temperaturas bem altas (acima de +38ºC) ontem na rede do IPMA:
> 
> +39,6ºC Tomar (valdonas)
> +39,4ºC Lousã (aerodromo)
> ...



Sem dúvida, para alem de torrido, foi um dia com amplitudes térmicas assinalaveis, alguns exemplos.


Extremos térmicos

Tomar,Valdonas: 12,3ºC / 39,6ºC
Mirandela: 10,7ºC / 36,5ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: 8,6ºC / 34,7ºC
Arouca: 9,9ºC / 35,0ºC
Chaves(Aerodromo): 9,5ºC / 34,0ºC
Alvalade: 12,6ºC / 36ºC


----------



## 1337 (18 Ago 2014 às 18:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem dúvida, para alem de torrido, foi um dia com amplitudes térmicas assinalaveis, alguns exemplos.
> 
> 
> Extremos térmicos
> ...



Ainda Cabeceiras de basto com 34.7 de máxima e 8.6 de mínima


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2014 às 19:08)

1337 disse:


> Ainda Cabeceiras de basto com 34.7 de máxima e 8.6 de mínima



Sim, também coloquei esses dados.
Em Espanha foram registadas amplitudes ainda maiores,perto dos 30ºC, caso de Cuellar ( min: 3,2ºC/ max: 32,4ºC).


----------



## 1337 (18 Ago 2014 às 21:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, também coloquei esses dados.
> Em Espanha foram registadas amplitudes ainda maiores,perto dos 30ºC, caso de Cuellar ( min: 3,2ºC/ max: 32,4ºC).



Nem reparei peço desculpa


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2014 às 17:00)

Ontem, mais um dia com boas amplitudes térmicas.

Mirandela: *10,4ºC* / *36,3ºC*

Alvalade do Sado: *9,6º*C / *36,1ºC*

Coruche: *7,8ºC* / *32,9ºC*

Carrazeda de Ansiães: *6,4ºC* / *30,6ºC*

Arouca: *7,7ºC*  / *30,1ºC*

Almada,Praia da Rainha: *7,1ºC* / *30,0ºC*

Aljezur: *7,3ºC* / *27,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 16:55)

*Temperaturas Máximas* > *37ºC*

*31-8-14*


Valinha,Monção: *38,4ºC*

Santa Barbara, Pinhão: *38,3ºC*

Elvas: *37,4ºC*

Mirandela: *37,1ºC*

Sempre impressionante a fornalha do Minho.


----------



## Bracaro (1 Set 2014 às 17:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Temperaturas Máximas* > *37ºC*
> 
> *31-8-14*
> 
> ...




O local onde está situada a EM Monção tem que ser excepcionalmente quente e não é representativo de toda a zona. Eu ontem passei todo o dia em Monção, numa aldeia que dista cerca de 6/7 km da estação meteorológica, e, sem ter dados concretos, quase que garanto que a temperatura não terá ultrapassado os 32º/33º. Quando regressei a Braga, por volta das 20:30, o meu carro marcava 22º
Não deixa de ser curioso este facto, pois Monção atinge valores de máximas bastante mais elevados do que qualquer outro sítio no Minho.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 19:03)

Bracaro disse:


> O local onde está situada a EM Monção tem que ser excepcionalmente quente e não é representativo de toda a zona. Eu ontem passei todo o dia em Monção, numa aldeia que dista cerca de 6/7 km da estação meteorológica, e, sem ter dados concretos, quase que garanto que a temperatura não terá ultrapassado os 32º/33º. Quando regressei a Braga, por volta das 20:30, o meu carro marcava 22º
> Não deixa de ser curioso este facto, pois Monção atinge valores de máximas bastante mais elevados do que qualquer outro sítio no Minho.



A estação registou hoje uma máxima de 39ºC, amanha sabemos o valor exacto.
Sempre achei estranho uma coisa, se aquela zona aquece tanto de dia, porquê que não arrefece bastante à noite? No minimo estranho, pois a estação nem está instalada no topo de uma colina ou a meio de uma vertente.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2014 às 14:09)

*Temperaturas Máximas* > = *37,5ºC*

*1-9-14*

Elvas: *40,6ºC*

Valdonas,Tomar: *40,5ºC*

Santa Barbara, Pinhão: *40,4ºC*

Lousã(Aerodrmo): *39,8ºC*

Valinha,Monção: *39,6ºC*

Reguengos,São Pedro do Corval: *39,3ºC*

Mora: *39,3ºC*

Mirandela: *38,8ºC*

Avis: *38,8ºC*

Portel,Oriola: *38,8ºC*

Beja: *38,8ºC*

Viana do Alentejo: *38,5ºC*

Ansião: *38,4ºC*

Alvalade do Sado: *38,0ºC*

Pegões: *37,8ºC*

Cabeceiras de Basto: *37,8ºC*

Estremoz: *37,8ºC*

Aldeia Souto (Quinta Lagedosa): *37,7ºC*

Santarém,Fonte Boa:* 37,6ºC*

Coruche:* 37,5ºC*

Évora (Aeródromo): *37,5ºC*

Fonte: IPMA



Alvega liderava certamente este Top.


----------



## Thomar (2 Set 2014 às 14:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Temperaturas Máximas* > = *37,5ºC*
> 
> *1-9-14*
> 
> (...)



Foi um dia mesmo de verão  , com temperaturas mais normais de acontecerem em Julho e início de Agosto do que em Setembro.
De notar que este Agosto, não houve nenhuma estação do IPMA a registar mais de +40ºC. Faltam só uns dias para sair o boletim para confirmar isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2014 às 18:23)

Thomar disse:


> Foi um dia mesmo de verão  , com temperaturas mais normais de acontecerem em Julho e início de Agosto do que em Setembro.
> De notar que este Agosto, não houve nenhuma estação do IPMA a registar mais de +40ºC. Faltam só uns dias para sair o boletim para confirmar isso.



Uma das máximas que mais me surpreendeu foi a de Ansião, pois a estação está no topo de uma colina, e máximas desta ordem não são assim tão comuns.


----------



## Skizzo (3 Set 2014 às 13:54)

Dia 2:

40.4ºC Mirandela
40.3ºC Pinhão
39.8ºC Monção


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2014 às 18:48)

É pouco habitual uma descida da temperatura máxima na ordem dos *15ºC* de um dia para outro, mas aconteceu.

Ficam os dados.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Set 2014 às 18:44)

*Temperatura de Agosto foi a segunda mais baixa desde 2001*


> A temperatura registada em Agosto foi "inferior ao valor normal", tendo sido a segunda mais baixa desde 2001, indica o boletim climatológico mensal do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).
> 
> O dia 18 de Agosto foi o que registou o valor mais alto de temperatura
> 
> ...



Era bom que o inverno fosse tão frio como o de 2001/2002.


----------



## 1337 (5 Set 2014 às 20:19)

ah mas afinal o mês foi seco, com tanta choradeira pensei que tinham caído 100 mm em todo o país, e os bares coitados nem fizeram dinheiro nenhum com este verão


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2014 às 11:57)

Continua a saga dos pluviometros entupidos:





*
Pegões, Zebreira, Setúbal (Areias)*, Odemira (S.Teotónio) e Alvalade são as que saltam logo à vista. (Não sei se choveu >1mm em Beja e Reguengos (S. Pedro do Corval). Nas três primeiras estações deve ter havido bons acumulados, o que não se reflecte no mapa.

Depois, Alvega aparece com um acumulado de precipitação entre os 3-5mm, quando na soma da precipitação horária se soma 18,0mm.

Na região de Lisboa norte, ainda bem que lá vai aparecendo a estação de Montachique (entre Mafra e Loures) para espelhar um pouco daquilo que se passa a norte da cidade. Ontem foi um dia em que pouco choveu na cidade de Lisboa, mas nos arredores fartou-se de chover.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2014 às 20:53)

*Precipitação acumulada em 16/09/2014*







*Precipitação acumulada em 17/09/2014*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2014 às 23:08)

*Precipitação Acumulada 18/09/2014*











Destaque para o acumulado em V.N. Cerveira (81.7mm) e os acumulados em Viana do Castelo (69.6/63.3).


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2014 às 09:55)

Rajada impressionante em Mirandela.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...nExdNM/cli_20140901_20140930_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2014 às 10:21)

Em Portimão o mês rendeu 44,9 mm, como é isso possível ? E o valor de V.R.S. António foi de 21,6 mm

Quando consultei os dados das estações amadoras o maior valor era de Aljezur com mais ou menos esse valor, e depois creio que se seguia Almancil com cerca de 30 mm e todas as outras estações andam entre os 15 e os 30 mm pelo que esse valor de 44,9 mm me surpreende bastante aí para mais quando Lagoa ali mesmo ao é teve metade desse valor.
Como o IPMA utilizei os dados dessa estação inflaccionou claramente os valores aqui no Algarve.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2014 às 10:45)

Boas Aurélio,

Por curiosidade fui consultar o histórico da estação de Portimão (Aerodromo) e bate certo esse valor de precipitação.

link:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosHistorico.jsp


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2014 às 10:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Aurélio,
> 
> Por curiosidade fui consultar o histórico da estação de Portimão (Aerodromo) e bate certo esse valor de precipitação.
> 
> ...



Eu nunca pus em causa o valor registado pela estação, simplesmente não espelha a realidade nem da região nem do Algarve. Mesmo o valor da precipitação em VRS António não espelha a realidade do Sotavento cuja precipitação foi inferior a esse valor. É o que dá apenas se ter duas estações a funcionar no Algarve !

EDIT: Se a estação de Faro estivesse a funcionar teria usado a de Faro, e em vez de chuva acima da média (200 a 300%) passaria a normal.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2014 às 23:04)

*Chuvas em Lisboa em Setembro batem recorde dos últimos 80 anos*


> Balanço feito pela meteorologia mostra que precipitação foi oito vezes superior ao valor normal nalguns pontos do país.
> 
> Nas últimas oito décadas, nunca choveu tanto em Lisboa em Setembro como este ano. Foi o que todos sentiram: um mês quente e “extremamente chuvoso”, com recordes também batidos noutros pontos próximos de Lisboa e no Alentejo, segundo o balanço feito pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2014 às 09:56)

Os pluviometros entupidos continuam a estragar os mapas de precipitação diários.
De qualquer forma, dá para ter noção da quantidade de precipitação que ocorreu no dia de ontem na região norte e centro.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 10:01)

AnDré disse:


> Os pluviometros entupidos continuam a estragar os mapas de precipitação diários.
> De qualquer forma, dá para ter noção da quantidade de precipitação que ocorreu no dia de ontem na região norte e centro.


Aí a norte nos buracos coloco um azul escuro porque foi isso que ocorreu nas estações amadoras (40 a 50 mm), aí na zona centro coloca a cor rosa num pontinho. Mas no geral o mapa até está muito bem definido. E parece que Faro vai deixar  ou deixou já de ter buraco e ficamos com a estações do Algarve todas ON !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2014 às 19:10)

Acumulados de ontem na região Norte:






Região Centro:






Região Sul:


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2014 às 13:36)

Falta só os dados do dia 9 de Outubro, quando a precipitação chegou ao sul.











Ainda: 30,5mm em Santarém (Fonte Boa) e 22mm em Castro Marim.


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2014 às 23:19)

Sagres com 85,4mm superou só no dia 9 a média do mês... e continua a chover.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2014 às 19:59)

A madrugada de ontem foi fresca/fria em determinados locais.

*Temperaturas minimas < **6,0ºC*

*Lamas de Mouro(P.Ribeiro)*: *2,7ºC*
*Montalegre*: *3,0ºC
Penhas Douradas*: *3,3ºC*
*Carrazeda de Ansiães*: *4,0ºC*
*Moimenta da Beira*:* 5,6ºC*
*Miranda do Douro*: *5,7ºC*
*Setúbal (Estação de fruticultura)*: *5,9ºC*

*IPMA*

Destas minimas a que mais me surpreendeu foi a de Setúbal, embora sabendo que mesma estação se encontra junto a uma linha de água e recebe muito ar frio proveniente da zona serrana junto a Palmela, foi  sem duvida uma boa minima, isto tendo em conta a altura do ano em que nos encontramos.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 16:18)

Ontem:

A estação de *Pampilhosa da Serra,Fajão* registou uma rajada máxima de *105 km/h*.
A estação da *Guarda* registou uma temperatura máxima de apenas *9,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 18:51)

Dados da madrugada de ontem 14-10-14

*Temperaturas minimas < 6,0ºC

Penhas Douradas*: *1,3ºC*
*Carrazeda de Ansiães*: *2,3ºC
Montalegre: 3,6ºC*
*Guarda: **4,0ºC*
*Moimenta da Beira*:* 4,9ºC
Bragança: 5,4ºC
Setúbal (Estação de fruticultura)*: *5,5ºC
*

Estive a consultar os extremos horários, e salta a vista a grande diferença com os extremos absolutos. 
As estações amadoras de Setúbal registaram minimas de 14ºC.

*



*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2014 às 09:56)

Mapa dos acumulados de ontem:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2014 às 10:05)

Mapa dos acumulados de ontem (dia 16 de Outubro):


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 11:13)

Temperatura máxima >* 30,0ºC*.
19-10-14

Setúbal(Estação de Fruticultura): *32,3ºC*
Pegões: *31,8ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *31,5ºC*
Alvalade do Sado: *31,5ºC*
Bencata,Coimbra: *31,5ºC*
Beja: *31,4ºC*
Zambujeira: *31,2ºC*
Lousã(Aerodromo): *31,2ºC*
Aljezur: *31,1ºC*
Barrosinha, Alcacer do Sal: *30,8ºC*
Rio Maior: *30,8ºC*
Massarelos,Porto:* 30,7ºC*
Mora: *30,6ºC*
Vila Verde,Figueira da Foz: *30,4ºC*
Castro Verde: *30,4ºC*
Elvas: *30,1ºC*
Lavradio,Barreiro: *30,1ºC*

*IPMA*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 21:01)

A estação do Areeiro,arquipelago da Madeira, registou ontem uma rajada máxima de *120 km/h*


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 22:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação do Areeiro,arquipelago da Madeira, registou ontem uma rajada máxima de *120 km/h*


e chegou a ter vento médio de 85 Km/h ("tempestade tropical").


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2014 às 00:11)

Este tópico é o mais adequado para acompanhar este evento de calor em termos de climatologia, para ir fazendo o respectivo balanço comparativamente ao passado.

Há três anos atrás, Outubro de 2011, foi o mais quente desde que há registos.
Não foi no dia 19/20/21, mas uma semana antes, dia 13/14/15, havia máximas nos 36ºC:







Muitos recordes batidos






Relatório do IPMA desse mês:
https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...OaLqoL/cli_20111001_20111031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf






http://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-ncep/diario/peninsula-iberica


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 00:34)

Excelente partilha Vince.
Amanhã talvez ocorram registos em torno dos 34/35ºC, era preferível ter a rede inteira em pleno, mas pronto, tal não é possível.
O registo de hoje no Cabo Raso é de loucos, 31ºC.


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2014 às 00:37)

tenho imensa curiosidade nas mínimas... aqui no Algarve.


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2014 às 00:39)

nas máximas, os valores estão já muito altos mas nesta vaga de calor podemos avançar nas mínimas.


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2014 às 09:43)

quebrou com 18,4ºC de mínima... veremos o refluxo desta onda de calor. Ninguém ficou tropical durante esta noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 10:22)

Temperaturas máximas > *31ºC*
*20-10-14*

Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal: *33,4ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *33,2ºC*
Bencata,Coimbra:* 32,7ºC*
Aljezur: *32,3ºC*
Neves Corvo, Castro Verde:* 32,2ºC*
Alvalade do Sado:* 32,2ºC*
Zambujeira: *32,2ºC*
Viana do Alentejo:* 32,2ºC*
Beja: *32,1ºC*
Vila Nova de Cerveira(Aerodromo):* 31,8ºC*
São Pedro de Moel: *31,6ºC*
Setúbal( Estação de Fruticultura): *31,6ºC*
Alcobaça: *31,6ºC*
Massarelos,Porto: *31,4ºC*
Valinha,Monção:* 31,4ºC*
Lousã(Aerodromo): *31,3ºC*
Cabo Raso:* 31,3ºC*
Pegões:* 31,1ºC*

*IPMA*


----------



## Névoa (21 Out 2014 às 10:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperaturas máximas > *31ºC*
> *20-10-14*
> 
> Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal: *33,4ºC*
> ...



A estação de S. Gens (Porto) registou ontem uma máxima de 31,7C, ficando acima até de Massarelos. Hoje a mínima de S. Gens é de 17,1C, um pouco menos que ontem, quando registou 17,6C.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 11:41)

Névoa disse:


> A estação de S. Gens (Porto) registou ontem uma máxima de 31,7C, ficando acima até de Massarelos. Hoje a mínima de S. Gens é de 17,1C, um pouco menos que ontem, quando registou 17,6C.



A máxima de ontem em S.Gens não foi 31,7ºC, mas sim 32,4ºC.
Sabes me dizer o local exacto onde está essa estação?


----------



## 1337 (21 Out 2014 às 11:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> A máxima de ontem em S.Gens não foi 31,7ºC, mas sim 32,4ºC.
> Sabes me dizer o local exacto onde está essa estação?


RUEMAS, a conversa do costume...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 12:05)

Existem  "_n" _ RUEMAS com dados perfeitamente credíveis.
Claro que muitas delas estão colocadas no meio das cidades e o habitual efeito de ilha de calor urbano adultera os dados.


----------



## 1337 (21 Out 2014 às 12:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Existem  "_n" _ RUEMAS com dados perfeitamente credíveis.
> Claro que muitas delas estão colocadas no meio das cidades e o habitual efeito de ilha de calor urbano adultera os dados.


Já deste a resposta que eu queria, existem RUEMAS com dados ridículos, mas também existem RUEMAS com dados credíveis, mas serão sempre influenciados por estarem no meio de cidades. Para mim RUEMAS valem sempre 0 em climatologia, agora cada um vê como quiser


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 12:16)

Por acaso já te deste ao trabalho de ver a lista de estaçãoes RUEMA?
Quando fizeres isso perceberás que muitas estações RUEMA estão instaladas em areas abertas, longe de zonas urbanas.
Por exemplo, vai ver onde está instalada a estação de Dunas de  Mira.


----------



## Névoa (21 Out 2014 às 12:45)

@1337, S. Gens, segundo o ipma, é EMA. Massarelos sim é que é RUEMA, mas esteve muito perto dos dados do isep ontem, por exemplo. Eu sempre estranhei, aliás, a pouca importância que se dá às medições urbanas, como se as pessoas que vivem numa cidade não precisassem saber da temperatura que vão enfrentar, e irem para o trabalho vestidas para 25C quanto a temperatura será de 30C ou mais. É preciso saber a temperatura por questões de saúde e porque os engenheiros e arquitectos precisam destes dados para projectarem espaços habitáveis no futuro, daí a importância de projectos como o do isep e feup.



jonas_87 disse:


> A máxima de ontem em S.Gens não foi 31,7ºC, mas sim 32,4ºC.
> Sabes me dizer o local exacto onde está essa estação?



Eu encontro 31,7C âs 14:00 (UTC) em
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=649&idEstacao=649
na versão HTML. Há outra fonte de dados?

A localização de S.Gens já foi motivo de debate no tópico Litoral Norte, e eu ontem, graças aos posts que falavam nos mapas dinâmicos do ipma, acredito poder confirmar quase com certeza absoluta que é na Quinta de S. Gens, na Senhora da Hora (como afirmava o nosso colega de fórum Mário Cabral, aliás),  muito perto do Porto (praticamente do outro lado da rua).

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinta_de_São_Gens

Se não estiver lá, está bem perto, porque no mapa dinâmico, se comparado com o Google maps, vai dar num local perto do Norte Shopping/ 7 Bicas.
Esta estação é de especial interesse para mim porque não está nada longe de onde moro, quando esta onda de calor passar vou tentar visitar o local, deve ser a uns 2 km ou menos daqui.


----------



## 1337 (21 Out 2014 às 17:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso já te deste ao trabalho de ver a lista de estaçãoes RUEMA?
> Quando fizeres isso perceberás que muitas estações RUEMA estão instaladas em areas abertas, longe de zonas urbanas.
> Por exemplo, vai ver onde está instalada a estação de Dunas de  Mira.


Então se estão  longe de zonas urbanas e em areas abertas, porque raio lhe chamariam RUEMAS e não EMAS? Foi porque lhes apateceu??


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Out 2014 às 19:47)

Impressionante! E parece que este calor fora de época é para continuar...
É preocupante em finais de Outubro/princípios de Novembro assistirmos a temperaturas destas! Este verão foram poucas as ocasiões com temperaturas assim...
É claro que no passado já aconteceu... mas o facto de nesta altura do ano ter de dormir de janela aberta por causa do calor é impressionante!
Não quero alimentar as teorias das alterações climáticas/aquecimento global, mas  "eventos" como este são sem dúvida "achas lançadas para a fogueira"!
Será que iremos ter algo parecido com 2007? Temperaturas acima (às vezes bem acima) dos 20 graus quase até quase meados de Novembro? Veremos!


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2014 às 09:07)

26,2ºC de mínima esta noite em Faro... seria um valor bastante alto mas teremos de aguardar pelo início da noite. Em princípio o vento vai rodar para norte e não teremos arrefecimento, pelo contrário promete aquecer ao final do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 10:00)

Temperaturas máximas > *31ºC*
*21-10-2014*

*Setúbal (Estação de Fruticultura)*: *34,5ºC
Castro Marim: 33,8ºC
Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal: 33,4ºC
Vila Real de Santo António: 32,8ºC
Pegões: 32,7ºC
Aljezur: 32,7ºC
Beja: 32,3ºC
Neves Corvo, Castro Verde: 32,1ºC
Alvalade do Sado: 32,0ºC
Benavila,Avis: 32,0ºC
São  Teotónio,Odemira: 31,8ºC
Aldeia Souto (Quinta Lageosa): 31,8ºC
Rio Maior: 31,7ºC
Vila Nova Cerveira(Aerodromo): 31,6ºC
Zambujeira: 31,6ºC
Valdonas,Tomar: 31,5ºC
Lousã(Aerodromo): 31,4ºC
Martim Longo,Alcoutim: 31,4ºC
Dunas de Mira: 31,2ºC
Valinha, Monção: 31,1ºC

IPMA*


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2014 às 10:42)

21,8ºC...


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2014 às 12:58)

quais são os critérios de uma onda de calor nos meses de outono?


----------



## Paulo H (22 Out 2014 às 13:09)

Agreste disse:


> quais são os critérios de uma onda de calor nos meses de outono?



São os mesmos critérios, tendo em conta um período de referência mínimo de 6 dias, para qualquer mês do ano:

*Onda de Calor *– Segundo a definição da WMO (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) ocorre uma onda de calor
quando num periodo de 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima do ar é superior em 5°C ao valor médio das
temperaturas máximas diárias no período de referência (1961-1990).
As ondas de calor são relativamente frequentes em Portugal. A onda de calor com maior duração, registada em
Portugal desde 1941, variou entre 16 e 17 dias em Julho/Agosto de 2003.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/glossario/meteorologico/index.jsp?page=glossario_op.xml&print=true

Da mesma forma:

*Onda de Frio *– Segundo a definição da (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) ocorre onda de frio quando num periodo
de 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima do ar é inferior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas mínimas diárias
no período de referência (1961-1990).


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2014 às 14:20)

pois mas a questão também se coloca nas temperaturas mínimas... uma onda de calor também devia ter valores mínimos de alarme.


----------



## Névoa (22 Out 2014 às 14:44)

As ondas de calor não reflectem necessariamente uma ameaça à saúde, sendo de valor mais estatístico, mesmo porque há dias isolados que, por serem muito quentes, podem ser mais perigosos que uma onda de calor branda. Já li, e acho que foi na wiki, que temperaturas acima dos 32C representam uma ameaça à saúde, mas pessoalmente acredito que possa haver perigo mesmo com temperaturas menos elevadas. Há que se hidratar muito bem, não se expôr ao sol que mesmo à sombra já está calor a mais e ter muito cuidado com idosos e crianças, para além de evidentemente protegermos os nossos animais de estimação e impedir que estejam ao sol, e ainda tentar manter um ambiente fresco e agradável em casa.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Out 2014 às 14:51)

Agreste disse:


> pois mas a questão também se coloca nas temperaturas mínimas... uma onda de calor também devia ter valores mínimos de alarme.


Concordo! Noites tropicais, mal dormidas, com certeza que influenciam o bem estar e portanto, a saúde!


----------



## Paulo H (22 Out 2014 às 14:54)

Névoa disse:


> As ondas de calor não reflectem necessariamente uma ameaça à saúde, sendo de valor mais estatístico, mesmo porque há dias isolados que, por serem muito quentes, podem ser mais perigosos que uma onda de calor branda. Já li, e acho que foi na wiki, que temperaturas acima dos 32C representam uma ameaça à saúde, mas pessoalmente acredito que possa haver perigo mesmo com temperaturas menos elevadas. Há que se hidratar muito bem, não se expôr ao sol que mesmo à sombra já está calor a mais e ter muito cuidado com idosos e crianças, para além de evidentemente protegermos os nossos animais de estimação e impedir que estejam ao sol, e ainda tentar manter um ambiente fresco e agradável em casa.



Referes-te a ondas de calor, nos meses de Verão. Para ocorrer uma onda de calor em janeiro, basta que estejam 6 dias consecutivos com máximas 5ºC acima da média no local. Logo, tratando-se de mês de inverno, é pouco provável que esteja tanto calor que prejudique a saúde.

Exemplo: Imaginemos a cidade da Guarda com temperaturas máximas de 16/º17C  (não tenho aqui as normais da Guarda) durante 6 dias em janeiro. É uma onda de calor, em que o calor é apenas relativo.


----------



## Névoa (22 Out 2014 às 15:10)

Paulo H disse:


> Referes-te a ondas de calor, nos meses de Verão. Para ocorrer uma onda de calor em janeiro, basta que estejam 6 dias consecutivos com máximas 5ºC acima da média no local. Logo, tratando-se de mês de inverno, é pouco provável que esteja tanto calor que prejudique a saúde.
> 
> Exemplo: Imaginemos a cidade da Guarda com temperaturas máximas de 16/º17C  (não tenho aqui as normais da Guarda) durante 6 dias em janeiro. É uma onda de calor, em que o calor é apenas relativo.



Foi o que eu disse, que as ondas de calor *não* reflectem necessariamente uma ameaça à saúde, e isso pode acontecer também no verão, porque este ano tivemos duas que foram brandas, e salvo erro as duas, ou pelo menos uma delas, no verão. Já não se pode dizer o mesmo desta, que ocorre no outono, pois algumas partes do país estão a registar valores bastante elevados.
Uma pessoa deve precupar-se com temperaturas acima dos 30C, via de regra, ou menos que isso em certos casos, independentemente de ser ou não uma onda de calor, mesmo que seja um dia isolado, e quer aconteça ou não no verão.


----------



## Goku (22 Out 2014 às 19:38)

Para quando uma descida significativa da temperatura?
Já não suporto este calor e só começou há 2 dias.
Acham que este calor com poeiras pode causar dores de cabeça?
Nunca as tive e desde que começou este calor tem doído um pouco a cabeça.


----------



## Batalha64 (22 Out 2014 às 20:14)

Tambem tenho dores de cabeça desde que começou este calor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2014 às 20:43)

Recorde absoluto da Estação Faro/Aeroporto na temperatura máxima no mês de Outubro:

Anterior: 33.3ºC
Nova registada (22/10/2014): 35.6ºC (Ogimet)

Posso estar enganado, mas esta máxima foi a máxima do ano em Faro.

No Funchal, também é possível ter-se batido um novo recorde na temperatura máxima:

Anterior: 34.1ºC
Nova regostada (22/10/2014): 34.3ºC (Ogimet)

Estes novos registos carecem confirmação por parte do IPMA.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2014 às 20:52)

Sim está confirmado nova máxima do mês de Outubro aqui em Faro, que segundo o IPMA foi praticamente 35º C, que será confirmada no dia de amanhã !

Tinha a impressão de que existiam condições para isso acontecer ....

PS: Alguém sabe porque tanta gente se queixava no dia de hoje de dores de cabeça, inclusivamente eu  ????


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Out 2014 às 21:01)

Curiosamente também tenho sentidos dores de cabeça, principalmente desde o inicio da tarde... Provavelmente estará relacionado com este tempo, que de resto é para continuar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2014 às 21:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim está confirmado nova máxima do mês de Outubro aqui em Faro, que segundo o IPMA foi praticamente 35º C, que será confirmada no dia de amanhã !
> 
> Tinha a impressão de que existiam condições para isso acontecer ....
> 
> PS: Alguém sabe porque tanta gente se queixava no dia de hoje de dores de cabeça, inclusivamente eu  ????



Mais um, de facto hoje senti algumas dificuldades mesmo em respirar, para além da dor de cabeça que foi uma constante, ali por volta das 15 horas, o ar era bastante seco e para além disso irritava bastante os olhos devido à poeira que tem sido bastante visível nos últimos dias


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Out 2014 às 21:32)

Bem, este não é, com toda a certeza, o tópico adequado para falar disto, mas também tenho sentido dores de cabeça...
E em conversa com colegas de trabalho, parece que não sou o único (hoje de manhã éramos uma boa meia dúzia com as mesmas queixas...)
Há ainda outro dado "curioso": a minha filha acordou hoje de manhã com uma alergia(?) que me deixou preocupado. Vermelhidão à volta dos olhos e borbulhas pelo corpo todo. Estava bem disposta, mas andei todo o dia preocupado, apesar de ter melhorado ligeiramente...

Sugiro à moderação que desloque estas mensagens para outro tópico (qualquer coisa do tipo "Calor de outubro e cefaleias")


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 21:33)

Goku disse:


> Para quando uma descida significativa da temperatura?
> Já não suporto este calor e só começou há 2 dias.
> Acham que este calor com poeiras pode causar dores de cabeça?
> Nunca as tive e desde que começou este calor tem doído um pouco a cabeça.





Sunnyrainy disse:


> Curiosamente também tenho sentidos dores de cabeça, principalmente desde o inicio da tarde... Provavelmente estará relacionado com este tempo, que de resto é para continuar!



Nestas nuvens de poeiras do Sahara não há só areia, há de tudo, desde vírus e bactérias e outros organismos a certos minerais. Reparem que em última análise estar a respirar isto, embora sejam comparativamente quantidades mínimas, é como lamber o solo do deserto. Os ventos no Sahara fizeram isso por nós e trouxeram-no para aqui, mas acaba por nos entrar no sistema.
No entanto a possibilidade de esses sintomas serem directamente relacionados com essa ingestão em quantidades ínfimas parece-me remota. Deve ser mais devido à radiação solar intensa e não excluindo o facto de que o Sol está a enviar-nos extras devido à intensa actividade das manchas solares nos últimos dias. A acompanhar.
Talvez mais verosímil ainda é ser devido simplesmente ao... calor.

Três eventos simultâneos: calor fora de época, poeiras Saharianas e erupções solares intensas.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Ainda não está disponível a actualização da previsão da concentração de poeiras à superfície mas pelas previsões de ontem pode-se esperar que amanhã a partir da manhã os níveis desçam abaixo dos 50 microgramas por metro cúbico e que é considerado o limiar normal. A poluição "normal" nas cidades chega a este valor em certos locais.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2014 às 22:10)

Têm sido dias cinzentos... o dia tem 11 horas e 20 minutos mas temos de descontar umas 2 horas porque é preciso furar a névoa de pó. Vamos ver se o IPMA confirma o recorde de temperatura máxima e se como bónus se chegam à frente com a temperatura mínima.


----------



## Névoa (22 Out 2014 às 22:10)

Cuidado com as rinites alérgicas, se não forem tratadas acabam em sinusite, que podem ser acompanhadas por infecção. Neste quadro é certo que dão imensa dor-de-cabeça, pela sinusite e pela fotofobia gerada pela infecção.
Eu aconselhava irem ao médico e perguntarem se é caso para um anti-histamínico, que ajuda imenso. Não tomem sem falar antes com o médico porque há contra indicações em certos casos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2014 às 22:18)

Nos últimos 10 anos, a estação Faro/Aeroporto tem batido recordes absolutos mensais nas temperaturas máximas, foi em Maio de 2012, Julho de 2004, Outubro de 2014 e não só em décimas, mas sim em 2 a 6ºC de diferença, o que é ainda mais impressionante. Se é efeito das alterações climáticas não sei, mas parece cada vez mais evidente os fenómenos extremos quer em termos de precipitação quer em termos de temperatura.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Out 2014 às 22:25)

Pode ser por mudança dos sensores, ou da própria estação digo eu, acho que não tem a ver com o aquecimento global mas com fenómenos que tendem a acontecer nesta altura, o verão de são Martinho que ocorre nesta altura


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 09:23)

Temperaturas máximas >* 31,0ºC
22-10-14*

*Faro(Aeroporto)* *35,6ºC*
*Aljezur:* *34,3ºC*
*Castro Marim:* *34,1ºC*
*Vila Real de Santo António:* *34,1ºC*
*Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal:* *33,5ºC*
*Dois Portos,Torres Vedras:* *33,1ºC*
*Pegões*: *33,0ºC*
*Rio Maior:* *32,9ºC
Beja*: *32,9ºC*
*Elvas:* *32,6ºC*
*Neves Corvo,Castro Verde:* *32,3ºC*
*Alvalade do Sado:32,3ºC
Lousã(Aeródromo):* *32,3ºC*
*Évora(Aeródromo):* *32,0ºC*
*Oriola,Portel:* *31,9ºC*
*Zambujeira:* *31,7ºC*
*Setúbal(Estação de Fruticultura):* *31,6ºC*
*Viana do Alentejo:* *31,5ºC*
*Alcobaça:** 31,3ºC*
*Mora:* *31,3ºC*
*Sagres: 31,2ºC
São Pedro do Corval,Reguengos*: *31,1ºC

IPMA*


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2014 às 10:02)

Gilmet disse:


> É verdade, ontem Faro atingiu os *35,6ºC* de temperatura máxima.
> Após uma breve análise dos boletins climatológicos do IPMA, conclui-se que é também a máxima anual, superando os 35,3ºC de 13 de Agosto.
> *Faro passa então a ter a máxima anual, de 35,6ºC, a 22 de Outubro. Frise-se.*





AnDré disse:


> Recorde brutal em Faro!
> Desde que a estação está em funcionamento (1949) a máxima registada em Outubro havia sido 33,3ºC a 8 de Outubro de 1989.



Estava agora mesmo a pesquisar dados no CDO da NOAA, mas para Faro a BD só tem dados desde 1973.
Desde aí as máximas de Outubro eram:

08/out/89 33,3 ºC
11/out/97 33,0 ºC
12/out/97 31,7 ºC
07/out/11 31,7 ºC
02/out/80 31,0 ºC

De notar que todos estes registos são da primeira metade do mês.
Para a 2ª metade do mês, e excluindo já anteriores dias deste ano, a máxima anterior era apenas de 28ºC, nos dias 14,15,19 e 21 Outubro 1981. (Embora haja uns 28,2C no dia 14 de 2011, quase a meio do mês)

Nota: repito, refiro-me a dados apenas desde 1973
Por curiosidade, ao pesquisar, encontrei esta situação de 19/20 Outubro de 1941, foi potente  Há o registo de 37,3ºC em Portalegre, que se manteve muitas décadas como a máxima mais alta de Outubro, foi batida pela Amareleja em 2004 mas no dia 4 Outubro com 37.6°C. Nenhum destes registos foi batido em Outubro de 2011, apesar de terem caído muitos recordes nesse ano.
http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/clima/20c/diario/pi/1941/rean_pi_t850_1941102000Z.png
http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/clima/20c/diario/pi/1941/rean_pi_g500_1941102000Z.png


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2014 às 12:35)

Também não temos previsões para a temperatura da água na página do IPMA... desde 3ª feira. Era importante saber até onde iria com todo este vento de leste/sueste. 

O vento voltou a ficar forte de novo hoje.


----------



## Cluster (23 Out 2014 às 13:52)

A estação Ponta do Sol foi a mais quente no pais atingindo uma média de 29 graus!


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Out 2014 às 18:16)

O mês deverá acabar com uma anomalia brutal não? Pior do que 2011?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2014 às 18:25)

Fernando Costa disse:


> O mês deverá acabar com uma anomalia brutal não? Pior do que 2011?



Muito provavelmente sim.


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Out 2014 às 18:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito provavelmente sim.



E o ano até agora sabes?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2014 às 18:41)

Fernando Costa disse:


> E o ano até agora sabes?



Só quando o mês acabar é que poderemos fazer comparações e contas.


----------



## Zapiao (23 Out 2014 às 22:31)

Fernando Costa disse:


> O mês deverá acabar com uma anomalia brutal não? Pior do que 2011?


O que significa "anomalia" ?


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2014 às 09:46)

Zapiao disse:


> O que significa "anomalia" ?


Desvio em relação a um valor médio normal. Neste caso vai haver anomalia positiva.


----------



## james (24 Out 2014 às 11:26)

Fernando Costa disse:


> O mês deverá acabar com uma anomalia brutal não? Pior do que 2011?



Pior do que 2011 não acredito , pelo menos no Norte . Mas é esperar para ver .


----------



## manchester (24 Out 2014 às 13:02)

Este ultimo mês a estação de Pedras Rubras está com esta anomalia


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 22:01)

StormRic disse:


> Já estive a ver, é um projecto muito interessante. Mas, pergunto, mesmo para Aljezur, 24º de amplitude não é um valor notável? Quais são os máximos de amplitude que já foram observados nesta estação?



Claro que  24ºC é uma grande amplitude, já cheguei a ver valores na ordem dos 27/28ºC, eu próprio já fiz um registo de uma amplitude de 27ºC (Não em Alcabideche, obvio).
Amanhã sabemos o valor exacto da amplitude térmica diária em Aljezur, até pode ser de 25ºC, vamos ver. Agora lembrei-me de Alvega, essa estação já registou amplitudes na ordem dos 30ºC.

Nota: Puxei para aqui o post para não estar a encher o topico do seguimento sul, o tema amplitude termica diaria de hoje, enquadra-se mais aqui.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 22:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Claro que  24ºC é uma grande amplitude, já cheguei a ver valores na ordem dos 27/28ºC, eu próprio já fiz um registo de uma amplitude de 27ºC (Não em Alcabideche, obvio).
> Amanhã sabemos o valor exacto da amplitude térmica diária em Aljezur, até pode ser de 25ºC, vamos ver. Agora lembrei-me de Alvega, essa estação já registou amplitudes na ordem dos 30ºC.
> 
> Nota: Puxei para aqui o post para não estar a encher o topico do seguimento sul, o tema amplitude termica diaria de hoje, enquadra-se mais aqui.



Alvega situa-se também num vale de fundo plano, no Tejo, se não me engano. Essa configuração topográfica deve ter alguma influência.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 22:44)

StormRic disse:


> Alvega situa-se também num vale de fundo plano, no Tejo, se não me engano. Essa configuração topográfica deve ter alguma influência.



Isso mesmo, é um local de extremos incriveis, alias, o extremos absolutos da estação falam por si, -9ºC / 45ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 09:26)

Ontem, Aljezur acabou por ser a estação com o registo de temperatura maxima mais elevado e registo de temperatura minima mais baixo de toda a rede do IPMA, já não é a primeira vez que tal ocorre.

Minima: *6,4ºC*
Máxima: *31,2ºC*

Amplitude térmica a rondar os *25ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2014 às 13:14)

Ontem, destaque para t.maxima de Dunas de Mira: *31,9ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2014 às 19:06)




----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 20:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



 mais de 7º é espantoso, talvez já nem sintamos bem como isto é anómalo por nos termos habituado a esta extensão do verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2014 às 12:31)

Temperatura máxima > *28,5ºC*
30-10-14

Lousã(Aeródromo): *30,5ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *30,2ºC*
Elvas:* 29,5ºC*
Vila Nova de Cerveira(Aeródromo): *29,4ºC*
Mora:* 29,2ºC*
Alvalade do Sado:* 29,1ºC*
Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal*: 29,0ºC*
São Pedro do Corval,Reguengos:* 29,0ºC*
Pegões:* 28,9ºC*
Bencata,Coimbra:* 28,7ºC*
Setúbal(Estação de fruticultura):* 28,7ºC*

Em termos de minimas, destaque para *Setúbal(Estação de fruticultra): **5,0ºC*


*IPMA*


----------



## Cadito (31 Out 2014 às 13:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura máxima > *28,5ºC*
> 30-10-14
> 
> Lousã(Aeródromo): *30,5ºC*
> ...



Então e o Porto, S. Gens com *29,8 ºC*, num honroso 3º lugar?


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 15:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> 30-10-14
> 
> Lousã(Aeródromo): *30,5ºC*
> Dunas de Mira: *30,2ºC*



Surrealista. Pelo menos para a terceira década devem ser recordes absolutos.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Out 2014 às 15:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bencata,Coimbra:* 28,7ºC*


O nome correcto é Bencanta.


----------



## Névoa (31 Out 2014 às 16:16)

Cadito disse:


> Então e o Porto, S. Gens com *29,8 ºC*, num honroso 3º lugar?



A máxima de S. Gens ontem, segundo o ipma, foi de 28,9C às 14:00. Talvez tenha sido mais que isso uma vez que o ipma só dá horas inteiras, contudo, mas não sei de onde se possa consultar isso, se alguém souber por favor diga-me!


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2014 às 16:31)

Névoa disse:


> A máxima de S. Gens ontem, segundo o ipma, foi de 28,9C às 14:00. Talvez tenha sido mais que isso uma vez que o ipma só dá horas inteiras, contudo, mas não sei de onde se possa consultar isso, se alguém souber por favor diga-me!



Mesmo a informação do IPMA confirma 29,8ºC. Os dados estão aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/index-map-dia.jsp


----------



## Névoa (31 Out 2014 às 17:02)

Eu estava a consultar os gráficos de observação na página
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=649&idEstacao=649
cuja informação será, então, pelos vistos, bastante enganosa e dispensável. Eu já despendi largas horas a procurar pelo desvio entre a previsão e os dados disponíveis para o Porto, trabalho então que de nada valeu e assim que possa irei ou apagar ou refazer dos posts que aqui escrevi sobre isso.
Pergunta retórica: porque eles não divulgam os dados em tempo contínuo, como faz o isep, em vez de fraccionar desta forma a informação, tornando-a falaciosa no processo?

Peço então desculpas ao Cadito e agradeço ao Vitamos pela informação!


----------



## Cadito (31 Out 2014 às 17:17)

Névoa disse:


> Peço então desculpas ao Cadito e agradeço ao Vitamos pela informação!



Nada que desculpar, Névoa. 
Os gráficos que tens visualizado são os horários. Os diários, que só saem na manhã do dia seguinte, é que têm os dados corretos.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 19:49)




----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2014 às 11:08)

T.minimas *< 6,0ºC*
2-11-14

Montalegre: *1,9ºC*
Lamas de Mouro: *3,0ºC*
Penhas Douradas*: 3,8ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto: *5,0ºC*
Arouca: *5,9ºC

IPMA*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2014 às 10:31)

Mapa de precipitação acumulada ontem, com a presença dos famosos pluviómetros entupidos:


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 07:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mapa de precipitação acumulada ontem, com a presença dos famosos pluviómetros entupidos:



Mas no Algarve penso que é mesmo o Sotavento que está "entupido"!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2014 às 12:20)

Temperaturas minimas *< 4,0ºC*
4-11-14

Penhas Douradas: *- 2,5ºC*
Montalegre: *0,5ºC*
Guarda: *1,0ºC*
Lamas de Mouro:*1,9ºC*
Viseu(Cidade): *3,1ºC*
Moimenta da Beira: *3,1ºC*
Bandarra,Trancoso: *3,3ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto: *3,5ºC*
Vinhais: *3,5ºC*
Mogadouro: *3,9ºC*
Vila Torpim, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: *3,9ºC*

*IPMA*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 11:55)

Temperatura minima  < *3,5ºC
5-11-14*

Penhas Douradas: *- 1,7ºC*
Miranda do Douro:* - 0,2ºC*
Lamas de Mouro: *0,9ºC*
Viseu (Cidade): *1,2ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto: *1,5ºC*
Guarda: *1,5ºC*
Moimenta da Beira: *1,8ºC*
Arouca: *2,2ºC*
Chaves(Aeródromo): *2,2ºC*
Vila Torpim,Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: *2,7ºC*
Bandarra,Trancoso: *2,8ºC*
Mirandela: *2,9ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *3,0ºC*
Viseu(Aeródromo): *3,0ºC*
Merelim,Braga: *3,1ºC*
Coruche: *3,2ºC*
Luzim: *3,3ºC*
Mogadouro: *3,3ºC*
Nelas: *3,4ºC*
Lousã(Aerodromo): *3,4ºC*

*IPMA*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2014 às 14:08)

O boletim do passado mês de Outubro já se encontra_ online_.






link: www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20141107/bGNodNaCZoHVksYVKHzH/cli_20141001_20141031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Fernando Costa (8 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Já sim. Ao nível das temperaturas médias máximas e mínimas até nem foi nada por aí além. Esperava pior. Mas ao nível da temperatura média foi mesmo o Outubro mais quente desde 1941 ultrapassando os anteriores records, Outubro de 2011 e de 1997. Foi mau, já que esperava um mês abaixo da média. Pode ser que seja um bom sinal para o inverno. Outubro quente, trás o diabo no ventre. Já diz o ditado. Ao nível da precipitação foi um bom mês, chuvoso portanto. Infelizmente, é quase certo que o ano acabe quente com temperaturas acima da média quando falta pouco para acabar.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 02:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> O boletim do passado mês de Outubro já se encontra_ online_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O extremo da precipitação em 24h parece-me incorrecto. Penso que eles não calculam os acumulados correntes em 24 horas, limitam-se aos valores das 00h às 00h. V.Nova de Cerveira registou 108,8mm das 15h do dia 15 às 15h do dia 16. Há uns anos atrás cheguei à conclusão de que os valores que usavam para dimensionar os sistemas de escoamento pluvial se baseavam nos totais das 9h às 9h, porque eram essas as horas padrão de registo da precipitação acumulada diária. Os verdadeiros máximos em 24 horas passavam assim despercebidos e eram sempre, obviamente, superiores com uma probabilidade de 23 em 24 logicamente, pois a probabilidade de o maior acumulado ser num período que termina exactamente às 9 é de 1/24. Mas isto foi há trinta anos atrás, já deve ser diferente hoje em dia, esperamos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2014 às 13:16)

StormRic disse:


> O extremo da precipitação em 24h parece-me incorrecto. Penso que eles não calculam os acumulados correntes em 24 horas, limitam-se aos valores das 00h às 00h. V.Nova de Cerveira registou 108,8mm das 15h do dia 15 às 15h do dia 16. Há uns anos atrás cheguei à conclusão de que os valores que usavam para dimensionar os sistemas de escoamento pluvial se baseavam nos totais das 9h às 9h, porque eram essas as horas padrão de registo da precipitação acumulada diária. Os verdadeiros máximos em 24 horas passavam assim despercebidos e eram sempre, obviamente, superiores com uma probabilidade de 23 em 24 logicamente, pois a probabilidade de o maior acumulado ser num período que termina exactamente às 9 é de 1/24. Mas isto foi há trinta anos atrás, já deve ser diferente hoje em dia, esperamos.



Segundo a nota do IPMA nos relatórios, os valores de temperatura e precipitação que eles utilizam é entre as 9 h UTC e as 9h UTC, tal como a OMM reconhece. Até concordo mais, com esta aplicação horária do que a normal entre as 00 h e as 00 h.

*Nota do IPMA nos relatórios*: 
Os valores médios mensais para a temperatura e precipitação referem-se ao dia climatológico, isto é, referem-se ao período das 09 UTC do dia D-1 até às 09 UTC do dia D, com os valores assignados ao
dia D.
- Horas UTC – Inverno: hora UTC = igual à hora legal
Verão: hora UTC = -1h em relação à hora legal


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo a nota do IPMA nos relatórios, os valores de temperatura e precipitação que eles utilizam é entre as 9 h UTC e as 9h UTC, tal como a OMM reconhece. Até concordo mais, com esta aplicação horária do que a normal entre as 00 h e as 00 h.
> 
> *Nota do IPMA nos relatórios*:
> Os valores médios mensais para a temperatura e precipitação referem-se ao dia climatológico, isto é, referem-se ao período das 09 UTC do dia D-1 até às 09 UTC do dia D, com os valores assignados ao
> ...



Climatologicamente tem algum significado ser das 9h às 9h mas não há globalmente um período diário em que ocorram os máximos em 24 horas, podem terminar a qualquer hora e foi isso que eu concluí quando fiz o estudo aqui há muitos anos. É evidente que foi uma escolha condicionada pelo facto de que a maior parte das estações ainda era não automática e os udómetros eram verificados manualmente todas as manhãs, mas com a generalização das estações automáticas os máximos em verdadeiras 24 horas (e não diários) podem ser agora bem detectados. Também se compreende que o período das 9h às 9h enquadre a altura do dia em que a convecção é maior e portanto a precipitação seja mais esperada, mas isto não é de modo algum válido para todas as latitudes e situações meteorológicas. Sem dúvida que o período das 0h às 0h faz muito menos sentido, tem um mero significado civil sem correspondência meteorológica


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2014 às 21:59)

O standard na Austrália é das 9h às 9h, e penso que o da OMM também é, mas a maioria dos países usa 0h-0h.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 09:12)

Minimas do dia de ontem - 9/11-14

Penhas Douradas(-1,7ºC) e Carrazeda(-0,1ºc) a liderarem.


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Já está em linha o relatório mensal de outubro de 2014. Os 35.6 °C Faro do dia 23 são oficiais! 



> O mês de outubro foi o mais quente desde 1931 com uma temperatura média de 18.95 °C, +2.73°C acima do valor normal.
> 
> Os valores médios mensais da temperatura mínima (13.61 °C) e máxima (24.28 °C) do ar também foram muito superiores aos valores normais com desvios de +2.43 °C e +3.03 °C respetivamente. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar é o 3º mais alto desde 1931 (depois de 2006 e 1997) e o valor médio da temperatura máxima é o 6º mais alto, 3 anos depois de se ter registado o maior valor de temperatura máxima para outubro (2011).
> 
> ...




http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...YVKHzH/cli_20141001_20141031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## blade (10 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

Foi no dia 22!
http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Faro_Aeroporto/10-2014/85540.htm
http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPFR/2014/10/22/DailyHistory.html


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2014 às 22:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> O standard na Austrália é das 9h às 9h, e penso que o da OMM também é, mas a maioria dos países usa 0h-0h.


Climatologicamente existe a regra, principalmente para a elaboração do código Synop, e especificamente de um grupo que diz respeito às mínimas e máximas e até mesmo valores de precipitação para que os intervalos de quebra sejam às 9h UTC de cada dia, separando estes então os valores de cada dia e podendo, naturalmente, atrasar ou dilatar valores para o dia seguinte, em situações em que haja ocorrências após as 0h e antes das 9h UTC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 12:36)

Dia bem ameno o de ontem, duas estações  superaram os *24ºC.*


Setúbal(Estação de fruticultura): *24,8ºC*
Dunas de Mira:* 24,1ºC




*


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Nov 2014 às 12:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dia bem ameno o de ontem, duas estações  superaram os *24ºC.*
> 
> 
> Setúbal(Estação de fruticultura): *24,8ºC*
> ...


E ta aí uma estação com 25 graus.. Leiria?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 12:54)

celsomartins84 disse:


> E ta aí uma estação com 25 graus.. Leiria?



Sim, é de Leiria(*cidade*), nem vale a pena dar muita importância aos seus registos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

Imagens de satélite e de radar dos últimos dias:


----------



## duncan (22 Nov 2014 às 15:11)

celsomartins84 disse:


> E ta aí uma estação com 25 graus.. Leiria?


boas, eu tenho algumas duvidas em relação ás temperaturas de setúbal, alias na 3f passada liguei para o IPMA depois de ter visto que a temperatura observada no dia anterior tinha sido a mínima de 1,6 e a máxima de 23,5, e o senhor responsável disse me que o sensor ou o abrigo do mesmo não esta bom, e estão á espera que vao técnicos arranjar a estação mas disse me que não é o único caso existem mais situações ,deu me a entender que o atraso deve-se se á falta de dinheiro. na minha opinião acho que deve estar a dar uns  a 3 graus a mais na máxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

Boas Duncan, desde já obrigado pela informação.
Por acaso desde algum tempo a esta parte que se nota uma grande diferença entre os extremos horários e  os extremos que são publicados no dia seguinte, por vezes chega a ser de 6ºC.
Quanto a estação de Leiria(Cidade),penso que são casos diferentes.


----------



## duncan (23 Nov 2014 às 15:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Duncan, desde já obrigado pela informação.
> Por acaso desde algum tempo a esta parte que se nota uma grande diferença entre os extremos horários e  os extremos que são publicados no dia seguinte, por vezes chega a ser de 6ºC.
> Quanto a estação de Leiria(Cidade),penso que são casos diferentes.


Boas,de nada.o que se passa com a de leria.esta mal localizada?em relacao a setubal deram uma previsao de 20 e de certeza ficou pelos 14 ou 15.ou seja nem as previsoes se aproximam da real temperatura


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 16:39)

duncan disse:


> Boas,de nada.o que se passa com a de leria.esta mal localizada?em relacao a setubal deram uma previsao de 20 e de certeza ficou pelos 14 ou 15.ou seja nem as previsoes se aproximam da real temperatura




A de Leiria(*cidade*) é influenciada pela habitual ilha de calor urbano,daí as elevadas temperaturas diurnas.

A estação de Setúbal tinha sempre t.maximas inferiores a estação de Pegões, do momento para outro passou a ser o contrario, pelos vistos é mesmo a estação de Setubal ( que de Setubal não tem nada) que anda com problemas.


----------



## duncan (23 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> A de Leiria(*cidade*) é influenciada pela habitual ilha de calor urbano,daí as elevadas temperaturas diurnas.
> 
> A estação de Setúbal tinha sempre t.maximas inferiores a estação de Pegões, do momento para outro passou a ser o contrario, pelos vistos é mesmo a estação de Setubal ( que de Setubal não tem nada) que anda com problemas.


Exatamente, Pegões já não tem a influencia do mar como setúbal, logo esta cidade tem um clima mais ameno, só não percebo se eles já detetaram o problema porque os dados continuam a ser transmitidos.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 18:58)

duncan disse:


> Exatamente, Pegões já não tem a influencia do mar como setúbal, logo esta cidade tem um clima mais ameno, só não percebo se eles já detetaram o problema porque os dados continuam a ser transmitidos.




Só uma nota, Setúbal tem duas estações do IPMA, a de Areias, perto da cidade, e a estação de fruticultura próximo do Poceirão, a que está mais afastada da cidade, é a que apresenta erros.


----------



## duncan (23 Nov 2014 às 19:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Só uma nota, Setúbal tem duas estações do IPMA, a de Areias, perto da cidade, e a estação de fruticultura próximo do Poceirão, a que está mais afastada da cidade, é a que apresenta erros.


mais ou menos eu sou de Setúbal, a estação de fruticultura está na periferia( a 30km mais ou menos de Pegões) da cidade a  numa baixada, por isso apresenta boas amplitude em relação a estação das areias  está localizada mesmo na cidade com prédios á sua volta. mas muitas vezes a  estação das areias apresenta máximas mais baixas que a da fruticultura por estar mais perto mar. mas pela lógica  deveria ser o contrário.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 12:08)

duncan disse:


> mais ou menos eu sou de Setúbal, a estação de fruticultura está na periferia( a 30km mais ou menos de Pegões) da cidade a  numa baixada, por isso apresenta boas amplitude em relação a estação das areias  está localizada mesmo na cidade com prédios á sua volta. mas muitas vezes a  estação das areias apresenta máximas mais baixas que a da fruticultura por estar mais perto mar. mas pela lógica  deveria ser o contrário.



A estação de Setúbal(fruticultura) encontra-se a 18 kms de Pegões, e a 15/16 kms da estação de Pegões.


----------



## Costa (24 Nov 2014 às 13:03)

Se a estação está com problemas e eles têm conhecimento, qual é o sentido de fazerem as previsões para temperaturas inflacionadas?


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 13:17)

Ontem, mais uma máxima estapafúrdia.


----------



## duncan (24 Nov 2014 às 16:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de Setúbal(fruticultura) encontra-se a 18 kms de Pegões, e a 15/16 kms da estação de Pegões.
> 
> este mapa não esta correto, já visitei a estação que fica mesmo á entrada de setúbal Cidade ,e essa zona  referida no mapa fica já na zona de Lau/Lagameças que pertence a palmela.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 09:45)

*Temperatura minima - 2/12-14*

Miranda do Douro: *- 0,7ºC*
Bragança: *- 0,1ºC*
Mirandela: *0,6ºC*


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2014 às 02:13)

A *estação de Cacela *acumulou *228 mm* no mês de Novembro. Tal como esperava foi a estação do litoral sotavento que mais acumulou. Notava-se que as ribeiras com maior caudal nos dias dos eventos foram a de Cacela, Beliche e Casarões (ficam na serra a Norte de Cacela).

*Neste momento a ribeira que tem maior caudal é a do Vascão*. Nota-se que deveria ter chovido mais em algumas zonas da serra do Caldeirão, as ribeiras de Odeleite e da Foupana deveriam ter mais caudal nesta época do ano. Algumas zonas da serra estão muito secas em comparação com regiões serranas vizinhas.

Desde 1 de Setembro Cacela acumulou *328 mm*. A maioria das estações do sotavento já acumularam mais de 200 mm.

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 15:34)

Hoje houve finalmente uma madrugada fria.
Destaque para o registos de minimas na ordem dos -2ºC.

Temperauras às 7:00 de hoje:

Carrazeda de Ansiães: *-1,7ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto:* -1,7ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-1,5ºC*
Mirandela: *-1,0ºC*
Montalegre:* -1,0ºC*


----------



## Cadito (5 Dez 2014 às 21:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje houve finalmente uma madrugada fria.
> Destaque para o registos de minimas na ordem dos -2ºC.
> 
> Temperauras às 7:00 de hoje:
> ...



Montalegre a essa hora registava *+0,1 ºC*.

Chaves (Aeródromo) é que registava -*1,0 ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2014 às 21:43)

Obrigado pela correção.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2014 às 22:29)

*05-12-2014*

Temperaturas mínimas < 0ºC:

Bragança *-2,3ºC*
Penhas Douradas *-2,1ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães *-2,1ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto *-1,9ºC*
Miranda do Douro *-1,9ºC*
Lamas de Mouro *-1,8ºC*
Moimenta da Beira *-1,4ºC*
Chaves *-1,3ºC*
Mirandela *-1,2ºC*
Montalegre *-1,0ºC*
Guarda *-0,8ºC*
Braga, Merelim *-0,7ºC*
Dunas de Mira *-0,6ºC*
Covilhã *-0,6ºC*
Arouca *-0,3ºC*
Luzim *-0,2ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Dez 2014 às 09:52)

*06-12-2014*

Temperaturas mínimas < 0ºC (Continente):

Penhas Douradas *-6,0ºC*
Miranda do Douro *-3,6ºC*
Bragança *-3,2ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães *-2,8ºC*
Mirandela *-2,5ºC*
Chaves *-2,3ºC*
Coruche *-2,3ºC*
Dunas de Mira *-2,2ºC*
Arouca *-1,5ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto *-1,5ºC*
Alcobaça *-1,1ºC*
Leiria (Aérodromo) *-0,9ºC*
Moimenta da Beira *-0,9ºC*
Tomar, Valadonas *-0,9ºC*
Viseu (Cidade) *-0,9ºC*
Montalegre *-0,5ºC*
Fig. Castelo Rodrigo *-0,4ºC*
Guarda *-0,2ºC*
Moncorvo *-0,1ºC




*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2014 às 12:03)

*07-12-2014*

Temperaturas mínimas < 0ºC (Continente):

Coruche *-2,6ºC*
Miranda do Douro *-2,3ºC*
Bragança *-2,1ºC*
Mirandela* -2,1ºC*
Penhas Douradas* -1,9ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães *-1,4ºC*
Viseu (Cidade)* -1,2ºC*
Lousã (Aeródromo)* -1,0ºC*
Covilhã (Aeródromo)* -0,9ºC*
Alcobaça* -0,7ºC*
Aljezur* -0,7ºC*
Chaves *-0,7ºC*
Alvalade* -0,6ºC*
Tomar, Valadonas* -0,6ºC*
Guarda* -0,5ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto* -0,4ºC*
Arouca *-0,3ºC*
Fig. Castelo Rodrigo *-0,3ºC*
Anadia* -0,1ºC*
Leiria (Aérodromo)* -0,1ºC




*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2014 às 18:18)

*08-12-2014*

Temperaturas mínimas < 0ºC (Continente):

Miranda do Douro *-3,8ºC*
Bragança *-3,5ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães *-2,9ºC*
Coruche* -2,6ºC*
Dunas de Mira* -2,4ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto* -2,1ºC*
Viseu (Cidade)* -2,0ºC*
Chaves* -1,8ºC*
Mirandela* -1,8ºC*
Luzim* -1,7ºC*
Aljezur* -1,5ºC*
Guarda* -1,3ºC*
Alcobaça* -1,2ºC*
Braga, Merelim* -1,1ºC*
Covilhã (Aeródromo)* -1,1ºC*
Anadia* -0,8ºC*
Moimenta da Beira* -0,8ºC*
Fig. Castelo Rodrigo* -0,7ºC*
Elvas* -0,6ºC*
Portel, Oriola* -0,6ºC*
Tomar, Valadonas* -0,6ºC*
Arouca *-0,6ºC*
Alvalade* -0,5ºC*
Mora* -0,5ºC*
Castro Verde* -0,3ºC*
Leiria (Aérodromo)* -0,3ºC*
Portimão (Aeródromo)* -0,3ºC*
(Coimbra, Bencanta 0,0ºC)
(Penhas Douradas 0,0ºC)


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2014 às 23:45)

Boletim Climatológico, Novembro 2014

O mês de novembro classifica-se como muito chuvoso, apresentando um valor médio de precipitação mensal de cerca de 2 vezes acima do valor normal.
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em novembro, 217.4 mm, muito superior ao valor médio (109.4mm), é o valor mais alto dos últimos 17 anos e o 9º mais alto desde 1931 (Figura 1).
Os valores mensais registados em algumas estações do Centro e Sul foram dos mais altos ocorridos desde o início da série de dados, como por exemplo em Lisboa, 3º mais alto desde 1941, Setúbal, 2º mais alto desde 1949, Beja, 2º mais alto desde 1941 e Sagres, 2º mais alto desde 1941.
O número de dias com precipitação superior ou igual a 1 mm foi cerca de 2 a 3 vezes superior ao valor normal e o número de dias com precipitação superior ou igual a 10 mm foi cerca de 2 a 4 vezes.
O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 13.21 °C, foi superior ao valor normal em +0.84 °C.
Os valores médios mensais da temperatura mínima (9.45 °C) e máxima (16.98 °C) do ar também foram superiores aos valores normais, sendo de realçar o valor do desvio da temperatura mínima de +1.54 °C; o desvio da temperatura máxima foi de +0.16 °C.
O valor da temperatura mínima é o 3º mais alto desde 2000 (depois de 2006, 11.14 °C e 2009, 9.50 °C) e 12º desde 1931.Valores da temperatura mínima superiores aos de novembro de 2014 ocorreram em 14% dos anos.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 01:19)

AnDré disse:


> Boletim Climatológico, Novembro 2014
> 
> O mês de novembro classifica-se como muito chuvoso, apresentando um valor médio de precipitação mensal de cerca de 2 vezes acima do valor normal.
> O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em novembro, 217.4 mm, muito superior ao valor médio (109.4mm), é o valor mais alto dos últimos 17 anos e o 9º mais alto desde 1931 (Figura 1).
> ...



Relativamente à análise dos valores da precipitação e identificação de máximos, não se compreende porque continuam a ser tidos em conta apenas os períodos diários e não um total corrente de 24h.
Por exemplo, os valores máximos de precipitação em 24 horas para Lisboa G.C. e Geofísico foram de 76,4mm e 72,0mm, respectivamente, enquanto que os diários que constam no boletim são apenas de 68,2mm e 67,2mm. Comparar máximos diários em vez de máximos em 24 horas leva a conclusões enviesadas. Só por acaso um máximo diário coincide com um máximo em 24 horas. Assim há máximos diários de anos anteriores que podem ser ultrapassados ou não se o período do máximo em 24 horas coincidir ou não com o período padrão diário (9h-9h). Tecer conclusões de máximos ultrapassados ou não sujeitas à aleatoriedade do posicionamento do período de máximo em 24 horas parece-me profundamente errado. Isto não é uma crítica ao IPMA porque sei que esta questão dos máximos diários padronizados para períodos das 9h às 9h é um procedimento ainda adoptado pela OMM, mas na minha opinião sem justificação científica, apenas logística, mas uma logística antiquada.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 01:55)

Ainda completando o raciocínio anterior: o procedimento oficial consiste em extrair uma sub-série periódica com apenas 30 valores de uma série com 720 valores de totais acumulados em 24 horas precedentes. Só por acaso o máximo da série completa de 720 valores pertencerá à sub-série de 30! A probabilidade de tal ocorrer é realmente 1/24. No caso extremo, o máximo da série completa pode ter um valor igual ao dobro do máximo da sub-série. Hipoteticamente pode então suceder o seguinte: uma chuvada de 60mm com duração total igual ou inferior a 24 horas e centrada nas 9:00 do dia x. O registo diário do dia x é 30mm e o registo diário do dia x+1 é 30mm. A estatística oficial do mês dirá que o máximo diário foi 30mm. Se um sistema de drenagem fôr capaz de drenar no máximo 40mm em 24 horas, por exemplo, ficaremos surpreendidos como é que num mês em que o máximo diário foi apenas de 30mm houve inundações. E vice-versa, se o sistema fôr dimensionado para 40mm porque o máximo diário alguma vez atingido foi de 30mm, haverá inundações com máximos diários de... 30mm.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Dez 2014 às 11:45)

StormRic, pois essa é uma questão pertinente e que também tenho reparado quando comparo valores. 
Quando nós olhamos ao máximo diário que é aquele valor que aparece no mapa no dia a seguir ás cerca de 12h, já estive a verificar e trata-se mesmo do valor máximo diário, ou seja, o valor ocorrido de precipitação do dia X.

Olhando ás normais climatológicas de 81-2010, e comparando com 71-2010, constato que os máximos diários para aqui não batem certo, sendo o caso mais flagrante o máximo de Dezembro que desceu de valores na ordem dos 120 mm para cerca de 80 e poucos mm, não sei o que fizeram ao resto ou se periodo máximo de precipitação foi alterado.

Tal como tu também acho que já não faz sentido adoptar este método das 09h ás 09h, dados que era apenas por efeitos técnicos e humanos que tal acontecia. Tal desvirtua os valores reais, para o bem ou para o mal.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 11:46)




----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 20:26)

Para ilustrar a questão da inadequabilidade dos intervalos fixos de 24 horas para identificar os máximos de precipitação diária, fui buscar uma estação qualquer e o registo horário da precipitação de Novembro. Neste exemplo é a estação de Faro na última semana de Novembro.

A altura de cada barra representa a precipitação acumulada nas 24 horas precedentes. O verdadeiro máximo em 24 horas é de 35,9mm correspodendo ao acumulado entre as 3:00 de dia 27 e as 3:00 de dia 28.
Os registos diários no período convencionado das 9h às 9h são as barras vermelhas. Ou seja, são apenas uma amostra de todo o conjunto de totais em 24 horas, só por acaso uma das barras vermelhas coincidiria com a mais alta do conjunto completo.

O máximo diário oficial para Faro em Novembro é assim de apenas 30,8mm e data de 28.

Mas podia a discrepância ser ainda maior: bastava rolar a hora convencionada até às 0:00. Se selecionarmos os totais em 24 horas corespondentes aos acumulados até às 0:00 horas de cada dia, procedimento que é aliás feito pela maior parte dos utilizadores de PWS, teremos como máximo diário para Faro apenas 23,9mm, ou seja, só dois terços do verdadeiro máximo em 24 horas.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 20:39)

jonas_87 disse:


>



Exemplo de erro na identificação do maior valor da quantidade de precipitação em 24 horas. Neste caso, por acaso, o erro até não é muito grande.
Aqueles 91,7mm foram acumulados entre as 9:00 de dia 3 e as 9:00 de dia 4, mas tal não é indicado. O verdadeiro maior valor em 24 horas é de 92,9mm, acumulado das 8:00 às 8:00 dos mesmos dias.
E se os registos diários fossem assentes às 14:00 (porque assim o funcionário podia fazê-lo no fim da hora de almoço por exemplo...) o máximo em 24 horas anunciado para V.N.Cerveira seria... 52,5mm!! (no dia anterior o total àquela hora foi de 44,9mm).

Espero ter provado que a publicação dos máximos diários como está convencionado é totalmente inútil e um disparate científico.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2014 às 10:31)

Temperatura mínima < *0ºC 
12-12-2014*


Carrazeda de Ansiães *-2,3ºC*
Covilhã (Aeródromo)* -1,5ºC*
Oriola,Portel:* -1,4ºC*
Aldeia de Souto(Quinta Lageosa): *-1,4ºC*
Aljezur* -1,0ºC*
Coruche: *-0,4ºC*
Mora:* -0,4ºC*
Pegões: *-0,4ºC*
Bragança: *-0,3ºC*
Fundão: *-0,3ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-0,2ºC*
Elvas:* -0,2ºC*
Évora(Aérodromo): *-0,1ºC*
Viana do Alentejo: *-0,1ºC*


Fonte: *IPMA*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2014 às 09:52)

*Temperatura minima* < =  *0ºC
19-12-2014
*
Lamas de Mouro,P.Ribeiro: *- 5,7ºC* (Salvo erro, foi a minima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno em toda a rede IPMA)
Montalegre: *- 4,4ºC*
Guarda: *- 3,8ºC*
Vinhais: *- 2,6ºC*
Covilhã(Aeródromo): *- 2,1ºC*
Merelim,Braga: *- 2,0ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *-1,9ºC*
Setúbal (Estação de fruticultura): *- 1,6ºC* ( Não sei se o valor está correcto, pois  a estação em causa andou com problemas)
Bragança: *- 1,2ºC*
Viseu(Cidade): *- 1,1ºC * 
Castelo Branco: *- 0,9ºC*
Aldeia Souto(Quinta Lageosa): *- 0,9ºC*
Leiria(Aeródromo): *- 0,6ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães: *- 0,5ºC*
Proença-a-Nova, P.Moitas: *- 0,4ºC*
Fundão: - *0,3ºC*
Bandarra,Trancoso: *- 0,3ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto:* - 0,3ºC*
Anadia: *- 0,2ºC*
Mogadouro: *- 0,1ºC*
Viseu(Aerodromo):* - 0,1ºC*
Moimenta da Beira: *0,0ºC*
Portimão(Aerodromo): *0,0ºC*

*O nevoeiro persistiente proporcionou o registo de máximas bastante baixas.*

Impressionante o valor da máxima em São Teotónio,Odemira: *7,9ºC*








A estação de Penhas Douradas anda com problemas,ontem teve uma máxima de 22,1ºC...






*IPMA*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2014 às 11:10)

*Temperatura minima* < = *0ºC
20-12-2014*


*Guarda: - 3,4ºC
Vinhais: **- 2,6ºC*
*Portimão(Aerodromo): - 2,2ºC
Dunas de Mira: - 1,9ºC
Bragança: - 1,6ºC
Leiria(Aeródromo): - 1,4ºC
Covilhã(Aeródromo): - 1,3ºC
Proença-a-Nova, P.Moitas: - 0,9ºC
Alcobaça: - 0,8ºC
Bandarra,Trancoso: - 0,8ºC
Portalegre(Cidade): - 0,8ºC
Arouca: - 0,7ºC
Mogadouro: - 0,7ºC
Valdonas,Tomar: - 0,6ºC
Moimenta da Beira: - 0,6ºC
Bagueixe, Macedo de Cavaleiros: - 0,4ºC
Mirandela: - 0,4ºC
Zebreira: - 0,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: - 0,2ºC
Praia da Rainha, Almada: - 0,2ºC
Ansião: - 0,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: 0,0ºC*

Em termos de máximas, houve uma variação espacial tremenda, diria mesmo espectacular para um país tão pequeno como o nosso.






Nota: A estação Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) registou uma minima de *1,6ºC*, belo valor.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2014 às 14:57)

O fim do ano aproxima-se e uma das conclusões que se pode tirar é que foi uma ano quente e atípico... os gráficos falam por si.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2014 às 12:34)

A ver se o valor de Lamas de Mouro (- 5,7ºC), do dia 19, é batido para a semana.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2014 às 20:18)

Acredito que sim, possivelmente até a própria minima de Dezembro de 2013(-7,2ºC, Carrazeda de Ansiães) será batida.
O ECMWF continua a meter minima de 0ºC aqui para a minha a zona, o que é uma raridade.
Faço ideia em Gimonde...lá vão os rios  Onor e Sabor congelar uma vez mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:53)

Assim  está bem!   
Valores notáveis.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2014 às 11:16)

*30-12-2014












*Loures, Montachique: *Os dados da estação apenas aparecem nos gráficos estáticos, e por observação suponho que a mínima tenha rondado os -0,6ºC. Consultem aqui.


----------



## Zapiao (31 Dez 2014 às 22:31)

Coimbra nem aparece.............


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 12:27)

*31-12-2014











*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 12:46)

O vale do Sorraia _trabalhou_ bem, minima espectacular em Coruche.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Jan 2015 às 20:24)

Porque razão não aparece Coimbra?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 20:26)

Zapiao disse:


> Porque razão não aparece Coimbra?



Só apresentei as mínimas <0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:33)

Embora, já estejamos em 2015, aqui fica uma notícia sobre o relatório anual referente a 2014 do IPMA



> *Ano de 2014 foi o mais chuvoso dos últimos 25 anos *
> 
> *O ano de 2014 foi o mais chuvoso dos últimos 25 anos em Portugal Continental, segundo o resumo climatológico do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) *
> 
> ...



Relatório do IPMA: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ypDKSf/cli_20140101_20141231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf


----------

